# Noyades en nombre



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

_Est-il possible de flooder intelligement ? 
Doit-on se casser le c.. juste pour le plaisir ? 
Le nombre de nos posts, si masturbatoire et superfétatoire soit-il, peut-il être le prétexte à une récréation mathématicienne, et non pas putassière, donc péripatéticienne ?_

C'est en me posant toute ces questions, à la faveur de posts récents, que je me suis rendu compte que j'attendrais bientôt les 6666 posts. J'en préparais donc cette futilité et la mettait au frigo en attendant son heure.


*Qu'est-ce donc que 6666 ?*

C'est un nombre _palindrome_, certes. Mais il n'a guère d'intérêt, les chouettes nombres palindromes sont plutôt du genre hétéroclites, comme 14122141 (qui est ma date de naissance et mon heure de naissance  ), ou 2002, etc....
Ce n'est pas un nombre _parfait,_ ni _aimable_, ni _sublime_, catégories mathématiques dûment identifiées.
Non, 6666 n'est qu'un _repdigit_, un nombre répétitif. 
Comme il est formé de 6, et que six est un nombre absolument exquis, il donne lieu à plein de choses drôles. Ainsi la somme de ses chiffres est 6, sa moitié et son tiers sont également des _repdigits_, etc..
Son carré est 44435556. Les deux moitiés numérologiques de ce carré  (4443 et 5556) s'additionnent pour faire 9999.
La plupart des calculettes basiques intègrent 1477 décimales de Pi, et la somme de ces 1477 décimales est 6666.

Bref, on peut faire quelques mathématiques rigolotes, mais sans plus.

En revanche, *6666 est un nombre qui frappe l'imaginaire*. 
On sait que 666 est le nombre de la bête, soit Satan lui-même, mais l'on sait moins que 6666 est le nombre de ces légions. 
Enfin, y parait. Selon certains satanistes, Satan dispose en effet de 6666 légions. Mais on dit du côté des occultistes, qu'en fait, l'armée de Satan est composée de 6 légions de 66 cohortes de 666 compagnies de 6666 démons. Ce qui en ferait tout de même 1 758 064 176... Ou alors j'ai mal compris. :casse:
De l'autre côté de la barrière, les anges ne seraient que 399 920 004. Z'ont intérêt à être costauds. Mais 399 920 004 représentent 9 ordres de 6666 légions de 6666 anges. (selon Martinus Borrhaus, _Job_, ch.2, psaume 25).
D'autres exégètes, encore plus mystifiants, prétendent qu'il y aurait dans la bible de Jérusalem 6666 occurences de nombres et dénombrements. Un véritable sujet pour Peter Greenaway, dont le Drowning by numbers ne comporte pas, à ma connaissance, d'occurence de 6666. 

Mais tout ça n'est pas qu'un nombre de chrétiens. Il se dit chez les érudits musulmans que le Coran originel compterait en tout et pour tout 6666 versets, et que c'est d'ailleurs en cet honneur que les chandeliers d'or du musée de Topkapi comptent le même nombre de diamants.
J'en passe, et des plus farfelues. :rateau:

J'adore les mots des nombres. Les mathématiciens sont des gens si rigolos. Guillaume Yoda, par exemple, rassemble sur son site des contributions multiples sur toutes les curiosités mathématiques. Mais on trouvera un bon point d'entrée pour savoir ce qu'un nombre donné a de spécial ici, dans la langue du Chat qui expire.

Je propose que l'exercice ne soit effectivement publiable ici que lorsque notre compteur arrive à point nommé au nombre idoine, et que le post soit par conséquent immédiatement édité et illlustré par la mignature estampillant le compteur.

Entre deux éditions, contentons-nous de ne pas nous noyer sous le verbe. 

6666:love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Quel nombriliste....






YES J'AI DéPASSé LES 2000 POINTS DISCO !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2005)

Rezba...

 :rose:

J'ai encore pas compris...  :mouais:

  :rose:

Tu le fais exprès je suis sur !


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Est-il possible de flooder intelligement ? _


_
Pas sûr !

Ainsi la somme de ses chiffres est 6 x 4 non ?

 :rateau:_


----------



## rennesman (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas compris mais ca a l'air d'etre un truc ésotérique genre numérologie transcendante et pythagoricienne...nombre d'or, da vinci code et salamalecks...voire plus si affinités.


----------



## rennesman (27 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr !
> 
> Ainsi la somme de ses chiffres est 6 x 4 non ?
> 
> :rateau:




exact


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

Le pendule de foucault 2, le retour de la vengeance  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr !
> 
> Ainsi la somme de ses chiffres est 6 x 4 non ?
> 
> :rateau:



'tain, vous faites aucun effort....
6x4=24=>2+4=6....la somme en chiffre, pas en numero....
ce fil est une bonne idée, digne de notre Rezba...mais malheureusement, pas facile facile....
et personne ne fait plus d'effort alors....
je lui souhait bon courage quand meme...
bon, faut que je cherche un nombre superieur a 8700...et qui correspondrait a ce fil....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

j'ai pas mal de 6 dans mon privé , née le 26 en 1966 ,  j'habite au n°66 
mais pas encore posté 66666 messages


----------



## semac (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> YES J'AI DéPASSé LES 2000 POINTS DISCO !!!!!!


Moi aussi mais je ne boule qu'à 6 :rose:


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rezba...
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Rhâââ, tu le fais exprès, hein. Bon, regarde ton compteur. Bientôt tu seras à 9592. C'est le nombre des nombres premiers inférieurs à 100 000. Bon, c'est pas très intéressant, d'accord.  Mais ça permet de broder.

SM, lui, vient de passer 3684. Un nombre très rare, un nombre de_ Keith_. 
Si tu prends les chiffres de ce nombre, 3,6,8 et 4, et que tu les ajoutes, que tu ajoutes cette somme aux trois derniers chiffres, que tu ajoutes cette nouvelle somme à la suite formée de deux  derniers chiffres et de la première somme, etc.. tu finiras par trouver 3684 dans la séquence de suites de sommes ainsi créée.

Par exemple, 197.
1+9+7=17
9+7+17=33
7+17+33=57
17+33+57=107
33+57+107=197
etc...

Ceci n'est possible qu'avec un tout petit nombre de nombres. Ces nombres de keith sont des emboitement de sommes construites avec les sommes de leurs chiffres. Comme des chenilles articulées. Après, faut avoir de l'imagination, mon loulou. 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, faut que je cherche un nombre superieur a 8700...et qui correspondrait a ce fil....


 
Je te conseille 8778, pour ses qualités mathématiques. Après, faut chercher pour trouver des symboliques, ou de l'épaisseur historique. Avec les deux liens que j'ai donné, on balaye un gros champ.

 J'ajoute que ce jeu est ouvert au nioube. Puisqu'en dessous de 1000, il y a de vrais perles. 
:rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon je posterai ici quand j'en serai au 6ème nombre parfait


 Alors salut 
Reviens plutôt au troisième... 
Juste après, il y a la somme formée par le couple des magnifiques nombres aimables 220 et 284. Des _parfaits mutuels_.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Est-il possible de flooder intelligement ?
> Doit-on se casser le c.. juste pour le plaisir ?
> Le nombre de nos posts, si masturbatoire et superfétatoire soit-il, peut-il être le prétexte à une récréation mathématicienne, et non pas putassière, donc péripatéticienne ?_
> 
> ...



Tu peux faire un résumé en français et anglais avec les codes JEL ?  

Je ne suis pas Edith 

Donc la somme de 3750 donne 6 comme dans 6666. Pour 6666, je vous renvoie au message initial de Rezba


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

l'autre jour j'ai pris deux 16 (64) =3328
ce qui faisait deux fois 25 (cl) =50
ce qui faisait deux fois 6.5 (°) =13
ce qui faisait deux fois 3 (¤) =6
...:mouais:

3328/13 = 256
256-50=206
206-6=200
200*13=2600

1752 messages pour aller à 2600 ça fait 848.
848/3.43 messages par jour=247.23 jours

Vous avez capté ma démonstration ?

Moi pas:rose:


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire un résumé en français et anglais avec les codes JEL ?



_Ah put... voila que pitchédite._ 

Bon, alors, les codes JEL, c'est non. J'ai dit que y'avait rien de mystique là-dedans, au contraire de ce qu'on pensé ceux qui lisent un mot sur vingt.


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez capté ma démonstration ?
> 
> Moi pas:rose:



Non plus. Mais occupe toi de 1763, c'est un "produit de premiers jumeaux". Un truc qui devrait faire écho à ton avatar.


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Est-il possible de flooder intelligement ?
> Doit-on se casser le c.. juste pour le plaisir ?
> Le nombre de nos posts, si masturbatoire et superfétatoire soit-il, peut-il être le prétexte à une récréation mathématicienne, et non pas putassière, donc péripatéticienne ?_
> 
> ...



  Alors si ça c'est pas de l'*antiflood* ???  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> En revanche, *6666 est un nombre qui frappe l'imaginaire*.
> On sait que 666 est le nombre de la bête, soit Satan lui-même, mais l'on sait moins que 6666 est le nombre de ces légions.
> ...


_

Ouais ; c'est bien beau tout ça! Mais feu Gilbert Boudin, il était tout seul, quand il partait niquer la gueule à des milliards de lémuriens, dans l'astral...
Et point de vaine numérologie... Lui il voyait l'avenir dans les grandes et les petites lèvres    _


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2005)

il serait temps que tu dormes la nuit mon ami !    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Ah put... voila que pitchédite._
> 
> Bon, alors, les codes JEL, c'est non. J'ai dit que y'avait rien de mystique là-dedans, au contraire de ce qu'on pensé ceux qui lisent un mot sur vingt.



C'est grave ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il serait temps que tu dormes la nuit mon ami !    :rateau:



T'es pas un peu fou, toi?!? Avec tous les lémuriens qui traînent depuis que Gilbert n'est plus parmi nous...


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2005)

Patoch ?!! c'est toi qu'a bu l'absinthe que super a oublié au Cercle ?!! 3061Litres, c'est trop !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Patoch ?!! c'est toi qu'a bu l'absinthe que super a oublié au Cercle ?!! 3061Litres, c'est trop !



Calomnie et désinformation!!! L'alcool souille notre corps et notre mental. Il nous empêche de combattre dans l'astral  

D'ailleurs je ne te vois pas dans les utilisateurs actuellement connectés... Tu es donc un lémurien!!!


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2005)

Attendez bougez plus ! Faut que je cale le popotin, zim zoum.....hmmmm qu'est ce que j'me sens bien ici !!!   :rose:


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez avec les chiffres ce soir ??

Vous cherchez à me donner la migraine ? :mouais:


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2005)

...On sait que 666 est le nombre de la bête, soit Satan lui-même... dit Rezba.

Sans être affirmatif, les chiffres et la numération en usage actuellement dateraient du douzième siècle au dire des historiens... On pourrait donc affirmer que Satan n'existait pas avant cette date. Auparavant en Europe on utilisait les chiffres romains... Mon prof de latin, il y a bien longtemps, nous avait demandé d'écrire le plus grand nombre latin possible en utilisant une seule fois chaque signe (lettre). On était fier d'avoir trouvé MDCLXVI qui est 1666 en écriture actuelle.
Avant le douzième siècle, Satan n'aurait été qu'un ordinaire DCLXVI graphiquement moins intéressant que 666... 
L'année 1666 a été marquante...

Bonne nuit.

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Fulvio (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'est-ce donc que 6666 ?*
> 
> C'est un nombre _palindrome_, certes. Mais il n'a guère d'intérêt, les chouettes nombres palindromes sont plutôt du genre hétéroclites, comme 14122141 (qui est ma date de naissance et mon heure de naissance  ), ou 2002, etc....



Une des propriétés intéressantes des nombres palindromes est d'être facilement utilisable par les dyslexiques. Ainsi, un dyslexique voulant prendre le train aux alentours de 15h choisira celui de 14h41. Si en plus il part pour Laval, là, vraiment, il ne pourra pas se tromper.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

quel est le couillon qui vend de la beu à montpelier a rezbite ????


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel est le couillon qui vend de la beu à montpelier a rezbite ????


Allons bon, SM, on a dit "pas les affaires "


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rezba...
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...









Avec ça, tu es sorti de l'auberge...   

Au demeurant un excellent livre...  pour tout le MOnde...  ​


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, élène, bientôt le compteur à 5700. Un nombre composite et abondant. Tout un programme.
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

*Ce qui m'agace avec Rezba*
c'est qu'à la lecture de ses posts titanesques je me sens vraiment con, parfois même stupide, à croire que je n'ai jamais rien appris de ma sombre existence...




 :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

*C'est à peine croyable en conviendrez-vous*
mais je viens de me souvenir d'avoir à l'époque, avec, certes moins de candeur et de brio que notre bien aimé supermodérateur, marqué d'une pierre colorée mes 2222 messages


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

C'est avec grande émotion que je lis vos messages...  

J'en suis à combien ...? j'ai bien peur de ne jamais arriver à vos scores...po grave trop de flood, tue le flood...gnarf


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> .po grave trop de flood, tue le flood...gnarf


faux, c'est le seul domaine ou cet adage ne s'applique pas


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faux, c'est le seul domaine ou cet adage ne s'applique pas



D'ac alors je continue...si modo voit ça, la mouette passera pas la journée..il va me voler dans les plumes..le vert..


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> D'ac alors je continue...si modo voit ça, la mouette passera pas la journée..il va me voler dans les plumes..le vert..


Mouuaarf... si tu flood en sifflotant ça passe, ils se rendent pas compte  


t'as rien vu là


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui m'agace avec Rezba*
> c'est qu'à la lecture de ses posts titanesques je me sens vraiment con, parfois même stupide, à croire que je n'ai jamais rien appris de ma sombre existence...
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'inquiète c'est normal


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

pas moyen de bouler ici, vous êtes tous et toutes OVER boulé....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Occultes, les sciences !!*


C'est les coups de pied qui se perdent


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète c'est normal



Et ce qui est épatant c'est que des threads comme ça il les prépare le bougre...

On était peinard en train de causer dans le thread du "sale mome" et v'la que le rezba il voit son compteur, et il sort en bas de son post "_Ah, tiens, c'est l'heure de sortir le truc du frigo."
_
Et 5 minutes après nous voilà avec une "tartine mathématique" et un superbe et flambant neuf 6666 ème post....

Franchement, moi je dis bravo...


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

Rezba, ton message comporte 713 mots, 2529 caractères, 3056 en comptant les espaces....la somme ne fait pas 6666...quel est le sens du nombre manquant pour y parvenir?? 
en comptant les smiley, on tombe sur 588...
588?

kg, cm, tonnes, °C, 

que nenni
rapporté au nombre de jour par an, cela correspond à 1.618...approximation du nombre d'or...la divine propotion


Dieu est parmi nous, priez mes frères


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, ton message comporte 713 mots, 2529 caractères, 3056 en comptant les espaces....la somme ne fait pas 6666...quel est le sens du nombre manquant pour y parvenir??
> en comptant les smiley, on tombe sur 588...
> 588?
> 
> ...



Mouarf ! Toi t'as trop lu le "Da Vinci Code"...


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Toi t'as trop lu le "Da Vinci Code"...


 
ouah l'autre hé.

justement, je l'ai pas lu...le Pendule de Foucault est suffisant pour démonter ce genre de construction...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça, tu es sorti de l'auberge...
> 
> Au demeurant un excellent livre...  pour tout le MOnde...  ​



Garde tes conseils pour ceux (enfin celles...) qui les écoutent.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes conseils pour ceux (enfin celles...) qui les écoutent.



Ah ? pas fait pôpô ce matin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Si, si...

Mais je conserve une certaine ligne de conduite...(moi...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Toi t'as trop lu le "Da Vinci Code"...



Ou alors c'est en rapport avec celui qui envoie des mails et qui mesure 1,65 m (voir le nombre d'or selon Lucas). Encore une histoire de cryptographie asymétrique. :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui m'agace avec Rezba*
> c'est qu'à la lecture de ses posts titanesques je me sens vraiment con, parfois même stupide, à croire que je n'ai jamais rien appris de ma sombre existence...



J'ai le même sentiment parfois à la lecture de ses posts...   ...  :love:

Heureusement, certains sujets me rassurent parfois un peu... il y a plus légume que moi finalement par ici...


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah, pour flagorner, y'a du monde. Mais pour poursuivre, ça peine. 
J'y peux rien, en dessous d'une certaine quantité de travail, j'ai honte de recevoir des coups de boule. 
Et puis, j'aime bien me servir d'UBB Composer.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que l'exercice ne soit effectivement publiable ici que lorsque notre compteur arrive à point nommé au nombre idoine, et que le post soit par conséquent immédiatement édité et illlustré par la mignature estampillant le compteur.



Quelle bonne idée, malheureusement, elle arrive un tout petit peu trop tard pour que je la mette en pratique :rose: 

Pour le reste de ton post, ben, jaipatoukompri    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

J'attends le 8000, pas seulement pour çà : 8000 is the smallest cube which is also the sum of 4 consecutive cubes (mais bon sang, quelle évidence  )


Mais aussi pour arborer fièrement une nouvelle distinction


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

Allez je me lance...

2333.

motif infini :
3² = 9
23² = 5 2 9
233² = 5 4 2 8 9
2 333² = 5 44 2 88 9
23 333² = 5 444 2 888 9

Deux mille trois cent trente-trois : trente caractères, hors espaces, cinq mots. 

2x3x3x3=54, somme des chiffres : 9
2 puissance 9 ça fait 512, chiffre bien connu en informatique et en base 8.

2333 USD, prix d'une lune de miel à Tahiti (à partir de).

*MySQL Bugs: #2333: ALTER DATABASE on inexistent database hangs the client*






Également le satellite russe Cosmos 2333, lancé le 4 Septembre 1996 à Baikonour, après un premier échec de lancement le 14 mai de la même année avec un lanceur Soyuz, 112 jours plus tard. Les assurances ont alors déboursé 2,7 millions de dollars soit environ 77 millions de bonne vieilles roubles.

Et voilà, la boucle est bouclée, c'était encore un coup des russes


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Qui l'eût cru ? 


Rezba fait des émules


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qui l'eût cru ?
> 
> 
> Rezba fait des émules



Pour une fois que c'est pas un coup des Triades  :rateau:


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

En même temps vu le titre du fil, ça pourrait être un coup de Panurge.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En même temps vu le titre du fil, ça pourrait être un coup de *Panurge* .



Encore un nioub ?


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En même temps vu le titre du fil, ça pourrait être un coup de Panurge.




Mêêêêê, appelez-moi le responsable :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, j'aime bien me servir d'UBB Composer.



C'est quoi ?


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2005)

Aucune utilité pour le tombé de futal.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Allez euh !!!

Je voulais savoir...


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je te le dis, parce que je sais que si je te réponds "version tracker", tu vas me dire aussi : "c'est quoi ?". 
UBB Composer, c'est un frigo à posts. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

En fait si... pour lui, ça serait un tombeur de futal automatique. Mais pour l'_esthête_, ça n'a pas grand intérêt...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Un frigo à post ???

Brrr...

Mes couilles ouais, je suis pas fait pour le mac, comprend rien !


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mes couilles ouais, je suis pas fait pour le mac, comprend rien !


Dit autrement


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez euh !!!
> 
> Je voulais savoir...




Sonny a entamé sa quête du Graal ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dit autrement



Parfois c'est vrai...


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...Graal...


Allons bon :affraid:


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez euh !!!
> 
> Je voulais savoir...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Même google il sait pas ce que c'est youbibi machin...


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2005)

T'es pas très fort en google, faut dire...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Mais comment se fesse ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

*Tiens en voilà un beau post...

Qu'a pas de faute, rien...*


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas très fort en google, faut dire...



La preuve


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?


C'est pas une chanson de Khaled ?
 BiBi, ouah, bibi
Non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Tes couilles ont du succès effectivement


----------



## N°6 (29 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme il est formé de 6, et que six est un nombre absolument exquis, [...]



Hum.... Continue, j'adore ça !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Putain... même un post comme celui-là vous ne respectez pas ? Mais allez vous acheter un stimulant neuronal merde...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Suite à ce thread suivi d'une petite recherche google siur le Nombre de Keith j'ai trouvé des trucs vachement* intéressants, spécialement les suite de nombres chanceux/malchanceux dépendant de la limite supérieure !

*je n'ai rien à voir avec le sadique zoophile de la région bâloise


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

Le nombre PHI est un nombre parfait, il est capable de refletter toute chose sur cette planète. Même nous! 
N'est-ce pas de la perfection?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Comme quoi il faut peu de casse-couilles pour foutre le bordel


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

/me pense qu'il n'a peut-être pas eu l'idée du jour en relançant le Google Fight  :rose:


----------



## MrStone (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense qu'il n'a peut-être pas eu l'idée du jour en relançant le Google Fight  :rose:




  

.


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un frigo à post ???
> 
> Brrr...
> 
> Mes couilles ouais, je suis pas fait pour le mac, comprend rien !


Les paroles remplacent donc les ... choses !


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2005)

11 posts supprimés sur 97.

Deux nombres premiers.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Euh... Rezba... C'est toi, maman ?
Cette propension à tout caractériser en fonction des nombres (surtout les premiers) ne m'est pas étrangère (du tout)...

Est-ce que tu fais mal la vaisselle ? Est-ce que tu reprends les futals trop courts à chaque coup ?
Est-ce que tu dis machin à chaque panne de vocabulaire ?

Nan, ouf ! J'ai eu peur pendant un moment.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Euh.. normalement, le post ci-dessus doit comporter un nombre de signes premier (359), mais bon, avec ces saletés de smailllelèzes, je ne sais plius qu'en penser


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, celui au dessus aussi  167


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

41!

(oui, mais non, je ne peux pas continuer, VBulletin n'est pas joueur - le '3' premier ne sera pas le dernier )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

Je suis déçu, je réalise que 6666 passé au crible de la conjecture tchèque se réduisait en 620 000 boucles. J'espérait quelque chose de plus spectaculaire !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Cool, j'ai trouvé le moyen de flooder le thread de rezba !
On remonte dans l'autre sens avec des premiers de plus en plus balèzes !
L'EFF donne des primes, mais il va falloir s'accrocher ! Ca se compte en millions, voire milliards (pas d'euros, no de dollars, mais de chiffres à assembler   )

Edit : je suis déçu également, j'espérais avoir au moins 3 ou 5 post à la suite ici bas...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 11 posts supprimés sur 97.
> 
> Deux nombres premiers.



N'en parlons plus !

Me suis gouré de thread...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Faut être trend, sonny, regarder les liens, qui va avec qui et tout, mais pas objectif.


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

reparlons de nombre
le saviez-vous:
la peinture acrylique a une densité de 1,63 en moyenne
soit: 1 litre de peintre = 1,63 kg
Donc la peinture acrylique est a quelques décimales près en accord avec le monde
C.A.D avec le nombre d'or (phi= 1,61..........)
Interressant n'est-ce pas?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut être trend, sonny, regarder les liens, qui va avec qui et tout, mais pas objectif.



Comprend pas le franglais..

désolé..


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2005)

Croisé un archéologue ce soir. M'a parlé de ça, entre autre 





[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Une série de relations internes font de ce tableau un jeu passionnant dont on n'est pas sûr d'avoir épuisé toutes les combinaisons : duplication des nombres, produits égaux à des sommes, sommes égales à des nombres premiers, sommes égales à la table de 4, addition de colonnes égales à 60, etc.[/font]


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

Ca m'fait penser a autre chose, mais je dois avoir l'esprit mal placé...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

C'était vraiment trés interessant...


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2005)

non, non, tu peux


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2005)

66 ? mmh... On est quand-même un paquet, de 66 ici 
mado, moi, rezba, jpmiss, robertav... tous des disco dancers de première bourre ! 
Pis Kathy h aussi... et Fat boss slim, Cillian - pour les plus connus...

Pis surement plein d'autres, intérimaires du post ou carrément pudiques sur leur âge... 

On ne m'otera pas de l'idée que c'est une signe, euh, un singe plutôt (non, pluto, c'est un chien, 66 chez cheval rôti chez les chinois).
Bref, au moins les chinois avec leur horoscope à la mords-moi le chinois (trop fort, ma parole ) ne mettent pas au monde des enfants cette année-là (ils sont turbulents et pas très faciles, à ce qu'ils disents  )

Grosses bises à tous les natifs de cette année qui rime avec saucisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 66 ? mmh... On est quand-même un paquet, de 66 ici
> mado, moi, rezba, jpmiss, robertav... tous des disco dancers de première bourre !
> Pis Kathy h aussi... et Fat boss slim, Cillian - pour les plus connus...
> 
> ...



Ah 66 ... l'année de ma rougeole ! 10 jours au dessus de 39, j'vous dis pas les rêves psychédéliques que j'ai pu faire !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On ne m'otera pas de l'idée que c'est une signe, euh, un singe plutôt (non, pluto, c'est un chien, 66 chez cheval rôti chez les chinois).
> Bref, au moins les chinois avec leur horoscope à la mords-moi le chinois (trop fort, ma parole ) ne mettent pas au monde des enfants cette année-là (ils sont turbulents et pas très faciles, à ce qu'ils disents  )
> 
> Grosses bises à tous les natifs de cette année qui rime avec saucisse



héééé hooooo toi    

on es "cheval" les '66 donc ni singe ni chien !!!!    

et puis '66 ne rime pas avec saucisse en italien ....
d'ailleur sa rime avec rien du tout !!    


ps : turbouent non , pas faciles oui et meme trop !!!


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On ne m'otera pas de l'idée que c'est une signe, euh, un singe plutôt (non, pluto, c'est un chien, 66 chez cheval rôti chez les chinois).
> Bref, au moins les chinois avec leur horoscope à la mords-moi le chinois (trop fort, ma parole ) ne mettent pas au monde des enfants cette année-là (ils sont turbulents et pas très faciles, à ce qu'ils disents  )
> 
> Grosses bises à tous les natifs de cette année qui rime avec saucisse



Les asiatiques n'évitent pas tous les chevaux. seulement les chevaux de feu, dont la fréquence n'est que tous les 60 ans. Ils l'appellent le treizième, signe, tant ils l'estiment différent des autres. Cette année-là, les femmes avortent jusqu'à trois fois plus que la moyenne. Le cheval de feu est réput être un destructeur de l'âme sociale et domestique. 
J'ai un truc là-dessus dans mon "frigo à mots". Faudrait que je le finisse...
C'est vrai qu'on est un paquet.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

salut les contemporains  un voyage en car ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut les contemporains  un voyage en car ?




Euh ... Le car ... En barre ? :rateau:




_Pas maritime, hein ? Paske moi, un car naval ..._


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut les contemporains  un voyage en car ?



Il faut alors être un quatuor...
...si pour en contenter un, il faut en faire voyager le quart  

N'empêche que j'ai eu du mal, bien qu'étant armé.
(oui, bon, ça fait Mallarmé... Tout ça pour dire qu'au fil de ses posts, SM devient de plus en plus hermétique au profane)


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2005)

et hop, voici un nombre sympa : *1974* mon année de naissance.

et aussi :





Le hasard fait bien les choses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, c'est l'année où l'armée m'a laché les basketts !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

*Et ça*
 ça compte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

Là, c'est pas un palindrome, juste un anagramme


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

Jusque que dans la date de leur inscription...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, oui


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

Malheureusement, 6996 ne semble pas avoir qq chose de remarquable dans le site de rezba ...


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mais on trouvera un bon point d'entrée pour savoir ce qu'un nombre donné a de spécial ici, dans la langue du Chat qui expire._


_

hormis une certaine symétrie    :love:_


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, 6996 ne semble pas avoir qq chose de remarquable dans le site de rezba ...
> 
> 
> hormis une certaine symétrie    :love:



Tous les palindromes ne sont pas notés. Ils sont trop nombreux.  En revanche, tu aurais matière à dire sur un tel nombre. 69 et 96 (une des positions les plus difficles du kamasutra, assurément), ça t'inspire pas ? Gkat, tu vieillis.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

j'eusse pensé que "une certaine symétrie" était suffisament explicite pour attirer l'attention


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Gkat, tu vieillis.


Ben voui, un an de plus récemment... 23 ans, le bel âge    :rateau:


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

Bah. Tu sais mon amour immodéré pour le développement. J'eusse du faire carrière dans la photographie. Ou l'humanitaire.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Ou modérateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...  96 (une des positions les plus difficles du kamasutra, assurément)


et une des plus inutiles aussi !!  



> ça t'inspire pas ? Gkat, tu vieillis.


Toi aussi !! Me dis pas que tu ne l'avais pas encore remarqué !!! C'en est un trait de caractère chez lui !!


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

Et je l'assume (enfin, en général  )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Pas pour la Confrérie des Aphtes


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

/me ignore les provocations et n'y répondra pas ; de plus, çà lui évitera des accusations de flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

tiens, ça c'est joli, non...?
que des huits....symbole qui a l'horizontale donne le sigle de l'infini....je sais pas pourquoi, mais l'infini, ça me plait.....
allez, excusez moi, j'ai a faire....


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2005)

Rhooooo, que des 7 :love:

7777 is a Kaprekar number :mouais:  


---
Merci Rezba


----------



## guytantakul (7 Décembre 2005)

Ah ouais, quand-même


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2005)

Stook en mode binaire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

fais gaffe marco, t'es pas loin du kaprekar number, toi!
a ta place je ferais pas trop le mariole...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Stook en mode binaire !




pinaise, merci Macmarco, j'avais pas fait gaffe..... 
ça sent le boulage.....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le boulage.....



Comme je sais que tu as des moyens limités malgré ton nombre de messages, j'ai pris sur moi de t'aider un peu


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, merci Macmarco, j'avais pas fait gaffe.....
> ça sent le boulage.....


n'empêche que le stook, il répond, il jacasse, du coup il a tout pourri son code binaire, et la vanne à macmarco elle marche même pus!
je n'applaudis pas!


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est ça le problème du stook. L'autre jour, il arrivait à 10000. Donc il était tout à coté du 10001, hein !. Et il me dit : Ah, faut que j'y pense, faut que j'fasse un truc.
Résultat, je le retrouve une heure après, il était à 10050... "oh putain, j'ai encore posté trop vite, j'ai oublié"... 


Bon, le macmarco est bientôt dans le kaprekar de la mort ?

7777, c'est le plus terrible !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le macmarco est bientôt dans le kaprekar de la mort ?
> 
> 7777, c'est le plus terrible !



Note, le stook semble y avoir parfaitement survécu. C'est p'têt qu'il n'y est pas resté assez longtemps ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

tiens, on reparle de moi....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on reparle de moi....



Ben ... Comme on avait rien d'intéressant à se dire ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le macmarco est bientôt dans le kaprekar de la mort ?
> 
> 7777, c'est le plus terrible !



Oui bah n'exagérons pas qd même, je m'en suis très bien remis  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Comme on avait rien d'intéressant à se dire ...



me disais aussi....


----------



## elKBron (13 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me disais aussi....


médisais, plus tot, non ?


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2005)

Numéro 7777 :




(http://img.88uu.com:7777/mm/8226_96833.jpg)
 :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2005)

Il est vraiment prêt à tout pour qu'on s'intéresse à son 7777e, macmarco


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Il l'avait préparé soigneusement son 7777°


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

7777 est un nombre de Kaprekar.
Kaprekar était un mathématicien indien qui aimait les "mathématiques récréatives".

Il a donc découvert deux propriétés rigolotes, les suites ou impasses ou constantes de Kaprekar, et les nombres de Kaprekar.

Un _*nombre*_ de kaprekar, c'est quoi ?

C'est un nombre qui, si on l'élève au carré, que l'on sépare le nombre obtenu en deux nouveaux nombres par séparation au milieu (n ou n+1), et que additionne ces deux nombres obtenus, on revient au nombre de Kaprekar.

Exemple :

7777 au carré, c'est 60 481 729.
Séparons ce nombre en deux, on obtient 6048 d'un côté et 1729 de l'autre.

6048
+
1729
=
7777

C'est couillon, non ?


Les _*impasses*_ de Kaprekar, c'est encore plus surprenant. 
Prenez un nombre composé de trois chiffres, sauf 111 et ses multiples.

Genre 513.

Classez les chiffres dans l'ordre décroissant. Vous obtenez 531.
Classez les chiffres dans l'ordre croissant. Vous obtenez 135.
Soustrayez 135 à 531. Vous obtenez 396. 
Répétez l'opération avec ce nouveau nombre : 
963 - 369 = 594
Répétez encore l'opération.
954 - 459 = 495
Répétez encore l'opération... et vous verrez que vous êtes désormais bloqué à 495, l'impasse de Kaprekar pour les nombres à 3 chiffres. Et l'on arrive à l'impasse très vite.

Faites ça avec un nombre à 4 chiffres, et vous tomberez irrémédiablement sur l'imasse de Kaprekar : 6174.
Il existe, bien sûr, un petit programme opensource permettant de générer des nombres de Kaprekar.

Mais revenons à nos moutons.

7777 est donc un nombre de Kaprekar qui est une exception aux impasses de Kaprekar, puisqu'il est aussi un repdigit, un nombre formé d'une répétition de chiffres identiques.

Il est aussi le produit de trois nombres premiers : 7, 11 et 101.

Mais on s'en fout. Ou presque.

* Maintenant, une petite énigme.*

Le dernier jour d'un mois de la première guerre mondiale, un obus éclate et deterre le cadavre d'un grand capitaine français des temps anciens et une hallebarde.
En multipliant le nombre de jours du mois de la découverte par la longueur, en pieds, de la hallebarde, puis par le quart du nombre d'années écoulées entre sa mort et sa découverte et enfin par la moitié de l'âge au moment de sa mort, on trouve 225533.

Quel est le nom du capitaine?


Une fois que vous aurez trouvé l'année, wikipédia vous donnera le nom de ce comte décédé.


A part ça, 7777 est le numéro fréquemment utilisé pour les urgences téléphoniques sur les campus américains. N'hésitez pas à m'appeler.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

chouette j'ai bientot un nombre kaprekar disco


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Ah ben tiens, moi je suis à quatre points du plus petit quasi-carmichael en base 10.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

4803 

edith : loupé tu n'auras pas ce plaisir


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

N'empêche que l'espace de quelques secondes, je l'ai eu, ce quasi-charmichael.  Quelqu'un qui tape à 4 est passé juste avant toi. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Et mon énigme, bandes de fumistes !???


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et mon énigme, bandes de fumistes !???



Igloo??


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Igloo??



Là, t'es dans la panade.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Fracasse ?


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, t'es dans la panade.



Désolé.  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

pas si compliquée, l'énigme. mais dommage, j'ai apéro


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Merci   j'allais oublier l'apéro :rose:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fracasse ?





Venant d'un modérateur aussi sage que toi, je ne peux croire à une pantalonade. Je pense donc que tu as répondu cette ineptie uniquement pour qu'en ces temps funestes de vote de la loi scélérate sur les Droits d'Auteurs et Droits Voisins dans la Société d'Information, tu n'as voulu que faire référence à un livre téléchargeable gratuitement.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un modérateur aussi sage que toi, je ne peux croire à une pantalonade. Je pense donc que tu as répondu cette ineptie uniquement pour qu'en ces temps funestes de vote de la loi scélérate sur les Droits d'Auteurs et Droits Voisins dans la Société d'Information, tu n'as voulu que faire référence à un livre téléchargeable gratuitement.




je suis un livre ouvert pour toi


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Capitaine de Châtellenie..?

Mais j'ai peut-être fais une erreur de calcul :rose:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Capitaine de Châtellenie..?
> 
> Mais j'ai peut-être fais une erreur de calcul :rose:


Queue nenni. Il était comte, d'ailleurs, ce capitaine. Certains l'appellent même duc.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Queue nenni. Il était comte, d'ailleurs, ce capitaine. Certains l'appellent même duc.




Comme disait un Baron, l'important c'est de participer


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Je sais!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je sais!!!!!!!!


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

la camarade mobyduck est attendu par les zotres....


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

Personne?? 

Gaston de Foix, Duc De Nemours, héros de 22 ans, meurt dans la journée triomphante de Ravenne le 11 avril 1512.   :rateau:   

p.s: Navré rezba j'ai un peut triché.  :rose:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Je te boulerais donc rouge jusqu'à la vingt-deuxième génération.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te boulerais donc rouge jusqu'à la vingt-deuxième génération.



Je le mérite!  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (22 Décembre 2005)

je viens de lire les deux dernieres pages, et j'avoue etre completement largué !!!!! vous etes de grand malades ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Jamais été particulièrement doué en algèbre.
Toujours eu une forte préférence pour la géométrie.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te boulerais donc rouge jusqu'à la vingt-deuxième génération.


Encore une énigme ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

Toi tu peux.  :rateau:

Mais pas trop hein.


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais été particulièrement doué en algèbre.
> Toujours eu une forte préférence pour la géométrie.



On est plus vraiment dans l'algèbre, là. On est dans une autre dimension des mathématiques, les mathématiques récréatives.
Les nombres de Kaprekar, par exemple, ça n'a aucune utilité technique. Aucune. Ça ne peut déboucher sur aucune dimension opérationnelle.
C'est de l'anti-utilitarisme.
C'est ce que j'aime bien, là dedans. 
Les mathématiques récréatives, c'est une façon de donner. Ça sert juste à rêver un peu, à se perdre dans les méandres spéculatives du "est-ce le monde qui est comme ça, ou est-ce notre façon tordue de le voir qui produit ces incongruités logiques ?".

Il y a de nombreuses curiosités en géométrie, certaines sont assez drôles. Mais la géométrie n'est pas assez irrationnelle. Elle est toujours applicable. Ça la rend plus triste.
Même si de nombreuses curiosités géométriques sont à l'origine de jeux, de tours de passe-passe et d'illusions.


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire les deux dernieres pages, et j'avoue etre completement largué !!!!! vous etes de grand malades ...


Lis les premières, et tu en auras l'entière confirmation.


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, yen a-t-il ici qui veulent les restes du bacon & eggs d'hier soir?


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Les maths récréatives ça permet surtout aux allergiques des maths, dont je fais partie, d'atténuer le mal


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, yen a-t-il ici qui veulent les restes du bacon & eggs d'hier soir?



Quelq'un voudrait-il bien effacer ce post, afin que :
- ce fil reste indemne de toute tâche de gras
- le dénommé mikoo revienne au charmant nombre de 1006 posts, soit une magnifique concaténation cubique de cubes.


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quelq'un voudrait-il bien effacer ce post, afin que :
> - ce fil reste indemne de toute tâche de gras
> - le dénommé mikoo revienne au charmant nombre de 1006 posts, soit une magnifique concaténation cubique de cubes.



même si on le supprime, l'odeur du bacon grillé subsistera.


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, yen a-t-il ici qui veulent les restes du bacon & eggs d'hier soir?









- Visiblement, hier au menu, y avait pas que du baconeneggz !!! 
- Non, pas que ! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quelq'un voudrait-il bien effacer ce post, ...



J'aurais bien voulu rendre ce service, mais n'étant pas modo... (bien qu'encore vert pour mon âge   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> même si on le supprime, l'odeur du bacon grillé subsistera.



Noël au bacon, pas que au poison


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On est plus vraiment dans l'algèbre, là. On est dans une autre dimension des mathématiques, les mathématiques récréatives.
> Les nombres de Kaprekar, par exemple, ça n'a aucune utilité technique. Aucune. Ça ne peut déboucher sur aucune dimension opérationnelle.
> C'est de l'anti-utilitarisme.
> C'est ce que j'aime bien, là dedans.
> ...



Je peux admirer des heures le vol des mouettes. J'ai appelé çà : *Faire de la Géomouetterie*


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux admirer des heures le vol des mouettes. J'ai appelé çà : *Faire de la Géomouetterie*




Comme ma copine lorsque je virevolte gracieusement au dessous/dessous de son corps nu :mouais: :love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *Faire de la Géomouetterie*



mouef.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme ma copine lorsque je virevolte gracieusement au dessous/dessous de son corps nu :mouais: :love:



Ta copine a un cornu ? Méfiance...  

Vache, encore un thread de vrillé


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

Une autre application "gratuite" des curiosités mathématiques : La conjecture tchèque (il me semble d'ailleurs qu'elle a été démontrée ces dernières années, elle doit donc maintenant pouvoir prétendre au titre de théorème, mais je n'en suis pas sur. En tout cas, il n'a jamais été trouvé de nombre la prenant en défaut).

La théorie est la suivante : Si vous prenez un nombre entier positif quelconque, le divisez par deux s'il est pair, ou le multipliez par trois, et ajoutez 1 s'il est impair, et répétez la même opération avec le nouveau nombre ainsi obtenu, et ainsi de suite, vous finirez toujours par boucler sur 4, 2 et 1. La seule chose qui variera sera le nombre d'itération nécessaire pour y parvenir. 

Curieusement, on peut trouver de petits nombres demandant un très grand nombre d'itérations, alors que des nombres beaucoup plus grands peuvent en nécessiter relativement peu.

A ce jour, et à ma connaissance, aucune application pratique n'a pu être tirée de ce(tte) conjecture/théorème.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Bravo Pascal !


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

Le forum "Réagissez!" en mode binaire :


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le forum "Réagissez!" en mode binaire :



Balèze jeromemac quand même...


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Balèze jeromemac quand même...


comme si je floodais ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> comme si je floodais ...




Il veut juste dire que tu contribue pour une bonne part à cette partie des forums.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Est-il possible de flooder intelligement ?
> Doit-on se casser le c.. juste pour le plaisir ?
> Le nombre de nos posts, si masturbatoire et superfétatoire soit-il, peut-il être le prétexte à une récréation mathématicienne, et non pas putassière, donc péripatéticienne ?_
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je tenais à placer mon 6666eme post dans ce thread !


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2006)

Pour la postérité :


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

Garçon Félicitations 

_le bougre est à 23,86 de moyenne tout de même   _


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

oh cîmes
blanches immaculées


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

A jamais je t'envie
le nombre seul suffit

cible à jamais étrangère
undiscible sentiment que le nirvana est rien et
tout


----------



## Dory (10 Mars 2006)

Un chiffre rond avec autant de posts ...mes félicitations.


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Mars 2006)

C'est ça, on ovationne l'un, et on sanctionne l'autre. Sûrement pour les mêmes raisons.

Mais entre 30 000 et 600, "ici", semble-t-il, il y aurait deux entendements.

Pas pour moi.

Va savoir pourquoi.



> Deuxième rappel pour Julie007 qui poste un peu partout sans se soucier des règles.


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, on ovationne l'un, et on sanctionne l'autre. Sûrement pour les mêmes raisons.
> 
> Mais entre 30 000 et 600, "ici", semble-t-il, il y aurait deux entendements.
> 
> ...



Non, pas les mêmes raisons et en l'occurrence, je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait deux entendements.
Pour Julie( :love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ne sais ce qu'était le premier rappel, le second, c'est parce qu'elle a posté en-dehors des heures et non pour flood.
Par contre stook(*10969* messages) a été banni 24 heures pour flood caractérisé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

mille excuses pour le décalage horaire j'ai remis du coup ttes mes pendules à l'heure chez moi car  je pense que c un malentendu d'avoir pris mon post pour du "floodage"quand même puisqu'il est retiré 
bonne nuit à tous


----------



## naas (11 Mars 2006)

12520 = 12-5-20 = LET, let's play ! :king:


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas les mêmes raisons et en l'occurrence, je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait deux entendements.
> Pour Julie( :love:
> 
> 
> ...



OK, no trouble.

Sinon, pour en avoir 30 000, il faut avoir reçu combien de rappel pour avoir tant flooder ???
 

Sinon (bis), c'est tout de même impressionnant.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Mais entre 30 000 et 600, "ici", semble-t-il, il y aurait deux entendements.
> 
> Pas pour moi.
> 
> Va savoir pourquoi.



Je crois percevoir une légère remise en cause de la modération dans ces propos. Vu que tu n'avais semble t-il pas pris le temps de lire les règles de ce sujet avant de t'exprimer, j'attire ton attention sur ce message. 

Ton arrivée récente sur ces forums explique peut-être que tu ne sois pas au fait du fonctionnement de ceux-ci. Prend tout particulièrement le temps de lire le dernier paragraphe.

Et pour la dernière fois : si vous avez _de bonnes raisons_ de contester une décision de l'un des verts, personne n'étant parfait, vous pouvez toujours le contacter par MP.


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2006)

Et si je peux me permettre, ce sujet-ci, noyades en nombre, a également des prescriptions, que l'on trouve dans son premier post. Et notamment celle-ci :


> Entre deux éditions, contentons-nous de ne pas nous noyer sous le verbe.


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois percevoir une légère remise en cause de la modération dans ces propos. Vu que tu n'avais semble t-il pas pris le temps de lire les règles de ce sujet avant de t'exprimer, j'attire ton attention sur ce message.
> 
> Ton arrivée récente sur ces forums explique peut-être que tu ne sois pas au fait du fonctionnement de ceux-ci. Prend tout particulièrement le temps de lire le dernier paragraphe.
> 
> Et pour la dernière fois : si vous avez _de bonnes raisons_ de contester une décision de l'un des verts, personne n'étant parfait, vous pouvez toujours le contacter par MP.



J'ai bien lu, Amok.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2006)

heu, 


oui, ben, voila un joli chiffre.....









j'aime bien le 1 ... moins que le 7, mais le 1 est un bon chiffre....
pour le reste des analyses du nombre 11111, pas le temps maintenant, mais faudra que je le fasse....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Yes ! Toto's head in da huz !
(désolé, j'incrémente pour ma dizaine - pardon aux familles, tout ça...)  


Bon, ben non, désolé, j'ai rien trouvé, vous pouvez virer ce post de daube (pourtant, j'ai cherché.... mais 9987 ne plait pas à grand-monde)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Pour vous aidez :

http://www.stetson.edu/~efriedma/numbers.html


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2006)

"69 has the property that n2 and n3 together contain each digit once."
je comprends pas leur explication sur la position dans la traduc   :bebe:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2006)

C'est pourtant limpide, ça parle de nez et de doigts


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant limpide, ça parle de nez et de doigts




MOUAARRRFFFF   
euh okai je sors.....:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> "69 has the property that n2 and n3 together contain each digit once."
> je comprends pas leur explication sur la position dans la traduc   :bebe:



A eux deux, le carré (4761) et le cube (328509) contiennent une fois chacun des dix chiffres.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

:casse: :bebe:  me faut-il 7698 posts pour tt comprendre 

ps: cherche prof de maths dans le 77 pour mon fils (pour moi c'est foutu), faire offre par mp, merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :bebe:  me faut-il 7698 posts pour tt comprendre
> 
> ps: cherche prof de maths dans le 77 pour mon fils (pour moi c'est foutu), faire offre par mp, merci.



Hou ! le lundi, c'est dur, hein !

Bon, je récapitule depuis le début :

69x69=4761 (69 au carré ou 69 puissance 2)
69x69x69=328509 (69 au cube ou 69 puissance 3)

Dans ces deux nombres ensembles, il y a une fois et une seule chacun des dix chiffres (1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-0) voilà, est-ce plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

vi merci pascal tu m'a évité l'aliénage total   :love:


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> "69 has the property that n2 and n3 together contain each digit once."
> je comprends pas leur explication sur la position dans la traduc   :bebe:



C'est pourtant pas compliqué :

"Il n'y a qu'à partir d'un bon 69 que l'on peut découvrir toute l'intégralité de la gamme des plaisirs de la mathématique, cette science où 1+1 fait tantôt 1, tantôt 2, tantôt 3 et plus si affinités".
:rateau:


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Hop !
Mon 8888ème message ici.
Petite mise en abîme avec la capture.


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2006)

bravo mon breton


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2006)

au fait 12864=128+64 = 128 deux fois le deuxieme qui n'est que le mutlple de 2 (ou bien sans 28 cela donne alors 164 ce qui d'un point de vue puissance de deux ne donne rien :bebe:   )

64 étant pour certains commodoriens un retour au source, datant de l'époque de notre II, le 2 le seul et unique apple 2 :love: (e ou c pour les lettrés)


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bravo mon breton




Marchi marchi !


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Marchi marchi !




C'est du Breton Marchi...   

Sinon tu viens de perdre ce beau nombre.... *8888  :rateau:  *


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Breton Marchi...
> 
> Sinon tu viens de perdre ce beau nombre.... *8888  :rateau:  *



En parlant de ça, surveille bien ton compteur, toi aussi, le 6666 n'est plus très loin !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> Mon 8888ème message ici.
> Petite mise en abîme avec la capture.


Bravo Macmarco! Moi il y a longtempts que je serais noyée :sick:
Et oui chai pas nager moi  Y a belle lurette que je serais dans le nombre :afraid:
des noyades


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

> Hop !
> Mon 8888ème message ici.



Félicitations...


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, surveille bien ton compteur, toi aussi, le 6666 n'est plus très loin !



6666, les légions de l'enfer ? Le nombre qui ouvrit le fil ?
Et toi, bientôt à 8281, le seul carré de 4 chiffres formé de 2 paires consécutives...
Tu vas bien revenir nous parler de tes paires, non ?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2006)

oupss


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

x and its double together use each of the digits 1-9 exactly once.

et c'est pas moi qui l'dis


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 6666, les légions de l'enfer ? Le nombre qui ouvrit le fil ?
> Et toi, bientôt à 8281, le seul carré de 4 chiffres formé de 2 paires consécutives...
> Tu vas bien revenir nous parler de tes paires, non ?




Ça y est encore une incitation à poster "hors charte" ! Mais que font les modos ? :modo:


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> au fait 12864=128+64 = 128 deux fois le deuxieme qui n'est que le mutlple de 2 (ou bien sans 28 cela donne alors 164 ce qui d'un point de vue puissance de deux ne donne rien :bebe:   )
> 
> 64 étant pour certains commodoriens un retour au source, datant de l'époque de notre II, le 2 le seul et unique apple 2 :love: (e ou c pour les lettrés)


Quel dommage, tu as dépassé la "chaine aimable" de 12 496.

Soit *12 496*. Ses diviseurs* sont 1, 2, 4, 8, 11, 16, 44, 71, 88, 142, 176, 284, 568, 781, 1136, 1562, 3124, 6248.
La somme de ses diviseurs est 14 288.

Soit 14 288. Ses diviseurs sont : 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 19, 38, 47, 76, 94, 152, 188, 304, 376, 752, 893, 1786, 3572, 7144. La somme des diviseurs est 15472.

Soit 15 472. Ses diviseurs sont : 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 967, 1934, 3868, 7736. La somme de ses diviseurs est 14 536.

Soit 14 536. Ses diviseurs sont : 1, 2, 4, 8, 23, 46, 79, 92, 158, 184, 316, 632, 1817, 3634, 7268. La somme de ses diviseurs est 14 264.

Soit 14 264. Ses diviseurs sont : 1, 2, 4, 8, 1783, 3566, 7132.
La somme de ses diviseurs est .... *12 496*.









*on excepte de la liste des diviseurs le nombre lui-même.

Tu pourras faire amende honorable lorsque tu atteindras la chaine aimable suivante, 14316.


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu pourras faire amende honorable lorsque tu atteindras la chaine aimable suivante, 14316.


Bon ok jili prends rendez vous msiou, je retourne à total keops et lole en attendant :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

Joel sous le signe du trois :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

c'est un fil pour les matheux ici :hein: :mouais: parce que j'ai rien compris au schmilblick:hein: 
bin je sors alors, déjà que j'ai crû que j'm'étais trompée de forum au bout de qq jours:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fil pour les matheux ici :hein: :mouais: parce que j'ai rien compris au schmilblick:hein:
> bin je sors alors, déjà que j'ai crû que j'm'étais trompée de forum au bout de qq jours:mouais: :sleep:




Tu y participes aussi en postant ici ton 1111ème message.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu y participes aussi en postant ici ton 1111ème message.



arrfffffff  s'cusez moi la fatigue de la route, les crêpes, le cidre à gogo toussi toussa:rateau: :rose: merci mon cher parrain j'étais donc dans les starting blocks des numbeur oneoneoneone  
:love:


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2006)

Bon Notre Bon Rezba a tout dit...  :rateau: plus grand chose à ajouter...

peut être ça...

En mathématique, 6666 au carré donne 44435556 et les deux moitiés 4443 et 5556 ont pour somme 9999. Le motif est le même pour toute chaîne de 6

La somme des 1477 premières décimales du nombre PI (3.1415...) donne 6666.

Plus que 4 posts et j'en suis à la longueur du Nil... 6670...

6666 un gros navion de combat... 

Bye bye...


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 6666 un gros navion de combat...



ben non c'est un petit avion de combat


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 6666 un gros navion de combat...



Ficelles de caleçons .... 

PS: c'est un F-16 A block 20 de l'armée de l'air de Taiwan ( un des premiers, des 120 livré entre 1997 et 2001)


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Notre Bon Rezba a tout dit...  :rateau: plus grand chose à ajouter...
> 
> peut être ça...
> En mathématique, 6666 au carré donne 44435556 et les deux moitiés 4443 et 5556 ont pour somme 9999. Le motif est le même pour toute chaîne de 6





			
				rezba au tout début du fil a dit:
			
		

> Son carré est 44435556. Les deux moitiés numérologiques de ce carré  (4443 et 5556) s'additionnent pour faire 9999.


Oui, oui, ça, on sait...


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> La somme des 1477 premières décimales du nombre PI (3.1415...) donne 6666





			
				le même au même endroit a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des calculettes basiques intègrent 1477 décimales de Pi, et la somme de ces 1477 décimales est 6666.


Ça aussi, donc....





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 4 posts et j'en suis à la longueur du Nil... 6670...




Ah, voila un truc intéressant. Toi, le Nil, quelques longueurs... On t'attend avec de la verve !


 Qu'est qui manque encore dans son post, à élène ? Ah oui, la marque ! Faut tout y faire ! 

:love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2006)

Sofiping a fait 14 18 !!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2006)

*5333&#8230;*
&#8230;mètres : c&#8217;est la longueur du nouveau circuit de Formule 1 d&#8217;Istanbul ; c'est aussi la distance pour laquelle le risque d'inhalation de radionucléides actifs est de 2,08E-02 si le radionucléide est une molécules H3
ADC&#8230; : c'est la référence d'un sèche-linge Arthur-Martin


----------



## SecretAboutBox (7 Juin 2006)

Faut savoir parler des petits nombres, et pour ça, faut des petits compteurs...

Alors donc, 
29.

Alors 29, c'est un nombre premier, et c'est le nombre de jours du mois de février dans les années bisexuelles, mais ça, on s'en fout.


29 est le septième _nombre de Lucas_. Et ça, c'est important. C'est la classe, être un nombre de Lucas.
Pourquoi septième ? Parce qu'il est précédé de 6 autres, tiens.
1, 3, 4, 7, 11, et 18.
Les nombres de Lucas, c'est super facile à trouver. La suite de Lucas, c'est des nombres qui sont la somme des deux précédents dans la suite. 
29=18+11. 
Ça suit ?
Les mathématiciens, qui aiment qu'on les comprenne pas, notent ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Après on s'étonne que les maths soient un truc sélectif...

Les nombres de Lucas, ç'est les cousins des nombres de Fibonacci. Si si.
Par exemple, si on prend deux nombres de Lucas qui se suivent, qu'on les élève au carré, comme ça, pour rire, et bien on obtient un nombre qui est cinq fois le nombre de Fibonnaci dont le rang est égal à la somme des deux nombres de Lucas du début.
Je la refais.

_Pouf pouf_.

18 et 29, c'est des nombres de Lucas qui se suivent. C'est le 6° et le 7°. 
18 au carré x 29 au carré = 5 fois le (6+7) 13ème nombre de Fibonacci : 233. 

A quoi ça sert ? Je sais pas. A dénombrer des plus grands chiffres, je crois. Ou à passer le temps. A rigoler, quand la seule passion de ta vie, c'est les maths. Comme Lucas. Lui, y'avait que les maths qui le branchait. C'est le pape de la mathématique récréative, Lucas. Mais pas seulement.
Il faisait aussi des trucs super sérieux, attention. En fait il a fait des quantités de trucs, une &#339;uvre impressionnante, animée par l'idée que tout théorème peut s'incarner dans un jeu qui permette de le résoudre, ou de le comprendre, ou de l'approcher. Il a fait beaucoup de numérotation, des calculs binaires. C'était un dénombreur, un de ces types qui cherchent les nombres premiers. C'est lui qui a trouvé le plus grand nombre premier sans l'aide d'un ordinateur.
Forcément, il est mort en 1891, le gars. Y'avait pas d'ordinateur.

François *Edouard* Anatole *Lucas*, il s'appelait. On l'appelait Edouard. Un peu couillon, vu que Anatole, c'est autrement plus beau comme prénom. Enfin, quand on a pas voulu de François, hein... C'était un Picard. Né à Amiens en 1842.

Il est mort super connement. Il était parti pour s'empiffrer pendant un banquet de mathématiciens, quand un serveur s'est mangé une dalle de carelage un peu déscellée, a renversé son plateau, et qu'un bon couteau à viande a fait un vol plané dans la carotide de l'Edouard Lucas. Un couteau qui, si ça se trouve, n'était même pas de Thiers, ce qui serait un comble pour un banquet républicain.
Dommage pour Lucas.

Vous savez que c'est grace à lui qu'on a trouvé les meilleures méthodes pour découvrir les grands nombres premiers ?
A quoi ça sert les nombres premiers ? A draguer les jeunes scientifiques dans les cours des lycées classiques.
Et à part ça ?
A part, ça, à crypter. Rien de tel qu'un grand nombre premier pour renforcer un algorythme de cryptage...

Edouard Lucas, il nous a aussi laissé la _Tour de Hanoi_. Un fameux truc. C'est trois petites aiguilles. Sur une d'entre elles, on a empilé 7 ou 8 disques, le plus grand d'abord, le plus petit ensuite. Il faut changer la pile d'aiguille, en sortant les disques un par un et en mettant toujours un petit sur un plus grand, et jamais l'inverse. Des amateurs ? C'est très drole. Totalement algorythmique.
En fait, c'est la version simplifiée d'un problème qui est au c&#339;ur d'une des plus célèbres légendes hindoues, celle de la tour de Brahmâ.

La tour de Brahmâ, c'est un grand plateau de cuivre, surmonté de trois aiguilles en diamant, qui repose sous le dôme du grand temple de Benarès.
Sur une de ces aiguilles, un Dieu quelconque quoique magnificient, enfila 64 plateaux en or pur, du plus grand au plus petit. Et il dit aux hommes (parce que c'était un Dieu qui parlait) : 
"Déplacez les disques sur une autre aiguille, sans jamais mettre le petit sous le grand, jusqu'à ce que la pile change d'aiguille. Lorsque vous aurez terminé, le monde tombera en poussière et disparaitra".
Les moines de l'époque, ils ont eu sacrément les jetons.
Pis y'a un mariole qui est arrivé, et qui a dit : "Ayez pas les chocottes, mes fiotes, faudra au minimum (2 à la puissance 64)-1 mouvements pour arriver au bout!
Si on bouge un disque toutes les secondes sans se gourer, à raison de 31 558 000 secondes par an, on aura fini dans 584 milliards d'années".

Les Bramâpouthres, qui avaient tout compris, en ont eu plus rien à foutre. Ils allaient pas se crever à la tâche juste pour voir le monde s'effondrer, hein ?



_Vous vous rendez compte qu'y a 31 millions et 558 mille secondes dans une année ???
_Quand on sait qu'on consomme 300 millions de bouteilles de champagne par an dans le monde entier, ça veut dire qu'il s'engloutit 10 bouteilles de champ par seconde autour du globe.
On comprend pourquoi la France reste la 5ème puissance économique mondiale. Les français baisent le monde à coup de bulles. Ça, Edouard Lucas l'a pas dit. Il était temps de l'affirmer, chiffres à l'appui.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

SecretAboutBox a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est le nombre de jours du mois de février dans les années bisexuelles...






_Désolé_ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Des années bisexuelles, j'en redemande .
Au fait que devient stook ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping a fait 14 18 !!!



Visiblement, son avatar n'attendait que ça ! 



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joel sous le signe du trois :



Et il est l'heureux gagnant d'une ... visite médicale ! 

Et alors, SecretAboutBox : les nioubes ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient, hein, Rezba !


----------



## SecretAboutBox (7 Juin 2006)

Entre autre chose, Numéro 6 me demande pourquoi la suite de Lucas commence par 1 et 3, en lieu de 1 et 2.
Je suis pas sûr de la réponse.
Des fois, on définit la suite de Lucas comme une variante de la suite de Fibonacci, variante dont la propriété serait de débuter par 1 et 3.
Parfois, on explique ça par les correspondances. Ces suites servent à transformer les séries de chiffres. Dans la suite de Fibonacci, 1 = 1, 2=1, 3=2, 4=3, etc...
Dans la suite de Lucas, 1=1, 2=3, 3=4, 4=7, 5=11, 6=18, 7=29, etc...
C'est le résultat du théorème de départ (Ln=Ln-1 + Ln-2).

C'est pour ça qu'on se sert de ces suites pour chiffrer, crypter, coder. Les serrures, les logiciels, tout ça. Dans le temps, y'avait des cours là-dessus sur le site du Chaos Computer Club, le plus grand club "officiel" de hacker au monde. Ça avait l'air bien, mais c'était en allemand...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Au fait que devient stook ?



d'aucuns prétendent qu'ils l'ont aperçu à Las Vegas faisant un poker avec Elvis et Herman Goering...


----------



## sofiping (7 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, son avatar n'attendait que ça !



chlic ... 1...2...3...4...5......................................Boum


----------



## N°6 (8 Juin 2006)

SecretAboutBox a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre chose, Numéro 6 me demande pourquoi la suite de Lucas commence par 1 et 3, en lieu de 1 et 2.
> Je suis pas sûr de la réponse.
> Des fois, on définit la suite de Lucas comme une variante de la suite de Fibonacci, variante dont la propriété serait de débuter par 1 et 3.
> Parfois, on explique ça par les correspondances. Ces suites servent à transformer les séries de chiffres. Dans la suite de Fibonacci, 1 = 1, 2=1, 3=2, 4=3, etc...
> ...




 

J'ai essayé la Tour de Hanoi, c'est pas mal...  D'ailleur, j'aurai bien enchaîné avec la Tour de Brahmâ, mais... :rateau: 

Sinon, pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas la science des chiffres, n'entravent que dalle aux questions de cryptage et ont donc un peu de mal à voir comment tout ça peut entrer en application, la suite de Fibonacci par exemple, c'est Jean de Florette qui compte ses futurs lapins


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Des années bisexuelles, j'en redemande .
> Au fait que devient stook ?


Il a été coulé en même temps que l'ancien bar.


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juin 2006)

> Aujourd'hui, 01h36
> mamyblue
> Membre émérite
> 
> ...



Et ben oui cette nuit vendredi 9 juin 2006 à 1h36 j'ai eu mes 3x 8... Oui je sais que Macmarco as eu un 8 de plus que moi, mais 888 c'est aussi joli que 8888 non vous trouvez pas et ben moi j'aime bien. Ah! j'oubliais en plus j'étais dans les user's de la nuit quand j'ai poster 888,ça vous intéresse pas, bon d'accord. Bonne journée à tous quand même et une grosse bise de mamy    

(En plus mon avatar refuse de se montrer)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il a été coulé en même temps que l'ancien bar.



*Coulé dans une dalle*
du nouveau bar ?




:afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2006)

Ah, c'est chez moi çà : 10m3 de dalle de béton, et pis bbq et bar d'été :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2006)

Et un double 51 pour Madame Mado !  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et un double 51 pour Madame Mado !  :love:


Bravo Mado  hummmm
5151 c'est bon  il est gentil macmarco :hein:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

2, nombre premier, c'est le nombre de personne qui baisaient avec force peine sous ma fenêtre y a 30 minutes


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2, nombre premier, c'est le nombre de personne qui baisaient avec force peine sous ma fenêtre y a 30 minutes



'tain, t'as pas d'bol, à 3, 5, 7, 11, 13 ou 17, c'était une touze, et tu pouvais te joindre à eux


----------



## SecretAboutBox (22 Juin 2006)

Trente-trois.
C'est un semi-premier, 33.
Donc une partouze à 33, c'est une partouze bisexuelle ??
Je sais plus. :rose:

C'est un semi premier; ça veut dire qu'il a que deux diviseurs premiers. Là, 11 et 3.
3 fois 11 ça fait 33, pour ceux qui suivent pas.
Ça a plein de propriétés, un semi-premier, mais bon, c'est pas super bandant, quand c'est pas une partouze.

Et pourtant, c'est un nombre super populaire, 33.

Par exemple, le 33 tours, hein ? Pourquoi on l'appelle le 33 tours, le beau grand disque noir en vinyl ? Parce qu'il tourne 33 fois et encore un petit tiers de tour chaque minute.
Et chez le toubib, pourquoi on dit 33 ? Parce que ça fait un mouvement des poumons qui permet de bien entendre si on va clamser tout de suite ou plus tard.

Mais si je vous parle de trente trois, c'est parce que c'est un nombre hyper symbolique.

D'abord, 33, c'est la caractéristique unique de ce mammifère qu'est l'homme. L'homme a 33 vertèbres. 24 libres qui font ce qu'elles veulent, et 9 soudées qui déconnent pas.

Après, 33 c'est vachement religieux.
Les védiques, par exemple. Vous connaissez pas les védiques ? Les védiques c'est les anciens indiens. Les indiens d'Inde, hein, pas ceux génocidés par les yankees.
Les védiques, ils comptaient beaucoup. Le calcul védique, c'est balaise. Tellement que j'en parlerais pas. 
Les védiques, ils pensaient que 33, c'étaient le nombre des dieux bons. C'étaient leurs calculs mathématiques qui les avaient amené à ça. Donc y'avait 33 védas, des bons dieux. Et les autres, les dieux qui foutaient le bronx, ils étaient 33 aussi. Pour équilibrer la balance cosmique.

Je vois que les védiques, ça vous passionne pas, comme religion.
Alors causons des chrétiens.

Ben oui, 33, c'est le chiffre du Christ.
Sauf que y'a hésitation.
On sait pas trop s'il est mort à 33 ans, ou s'il est mort en 33.
C'est la même chose ?
Ah non!

D'abord, on est pas sûr de quand il est mort, JC.
Y'en a qui disent qu'il est mort le 3 avril 33.
Et y' en a d'autres qui disent qu'il est mort le 7 avril 30.

Faut les excuser, les notions d'avril, de 33 après JC, ou de 30 après JC, on les a connu que 6 siècles après sa mort, quand Denys le Petit, dit Dionysus Exiguus, du fond de son monastère romain, a calculé que Jésus était né en l'an 753 après la naissance de Rome, et que l'ère chrétienne commençait là. Et que donc il a construit le calendrier grégorien, bien pratique pour mettre des pinups à poils dans les ateliers, les camions, et les fonds d'écran des géologues suisses.

Sauf qu'on sait qu'il s'est au moins planté de 4 ans, le Petit Denys. Et que JiCé est pas né en 0, mais en -4.
Donc soit il est mort en 33 à 33 ans, soit il est mort en 30, et comme il est né en -4, il est mort dans sa trente quatrième année, à 33 ans et quatre mois.
Soit il est mort a 36 ou 39 ans.

Ben oui. Parce que Denys le Petit, non seulement il est pas fort en maths, mais il est pas fort non plus en histoire.

Parce que Mathieu, le pote de Jésus, il a dit que JC était né sous le règne de Hérode le Grand.
Or Hérode le Grand est mort en -4 avant JC. C'est pour ça qu'on sait que Denys le Petit s'est planté de 4 ans. Il avait pas calculé Hérode le Grand...

Donc JC est né au moins en -4 avant JC...

Mais Luc, un autre pote de JC, il dit que l'année où JC est né, y'avait un recensement en Palestiine.
Or, Hérode avait commandé un recensement 3 ans avant sa mort. Donc en -7. Mais comme le recensement durait super longtemps, à cette époque où il fallait graver les trucs dans la pierre, il s'est finit en -6.
Donc JC est né en - 7 ou en -6 avant lui. Enfin, avant JC.

Vous voyez le topo ?
Donc, primo, 33, ça a rien à voir avec le Christ.
Deuxio, les chrétiens sont des nazes en calcul.
Tertio, si les arabes s'étaient occupés de Jésus, c'est sur qu'on connaitrait exactement son âge. Sont pas top en latin, les arabes, mais en calcul, ils sont hyper forts.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Si si à mes 33 l'automne passé j'étais cloué


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Mais dis donc, toi, t'es qu'&#224; 1259 posts du magnifique palindrome num&#233;rique 23232 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis donc, toi, t'es qu'à 1259 posts du magnifique palindrome numérique 23232 !



Il est même encore plus près de quelques autres, toute la série des 22x22


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

I can see clearly now the rain is  gone!

2 milliards 300 millions 687 mille gouttes de pluie 
 are gone , gone, gone

It's gonna be  bright,  bright sunny shiny day 


Aucun aucun  nuage 

 0 pas  de suite


Point final


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

P'tet qu'en se couchant plus t&#244;t...
Ou en picolant moins...

Chaipas...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

M&#234;me chose avec les points discos.





.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2006)

Racolage !!!!!!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Juin 2006)

Décalage


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2006)

seulement 3333 ?


----------



## rezba (26 Juin 2006)

&#199;a me g&#232;nerait que le fil ne devienne qu'un &#233;talage de nombres sans que ceux-ci ne soient pr&#233;texte &#224; raconter des histoires... 
Que vous ne vous sentiez pas oblig&#233; de faire des d&#233;monstrations math&#233;matiques &#224; la con, que vous n'ayez pas une sensibilit&#233; accrue &#224; la po&#233;sie des chiffres, tout &#231;a se comprend. Mais faites un effort pour nous raconter des histoires, que notre bonheur de vous lire ne soit pas affadi.


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2006)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Voici un nombre qui est aussi un palindrome, qui est constitu&#233; d'un seul chiffre r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;, et qui est une sorte d'antith&#232;se du chiffre de la b&#234;te, puisqu'il lui met la t&#234;te &#224; l'envers.

En dehors de l'aspect du neuf  je ne lui ai pas trouv&#233; beaucoup de particularit&#233;s, &#233;crit en binaire, en octal ou en hexad&#233;cimal, il perd tout c&#244;t&#233; remarquable, et sa d&#233;composition en facteurs premiers ne donne rien d'excitant non plus.

En chiffres romains, &#231;a donne MXCMXCIX, ce qui n'a rien de tr&#232;s exitant non plus.

Ce n'est pas un carr&#233;, ni un cube, ni un nombre premier.

Ce n'est pas un chiffre "rond", alors qu'a-t-il de particulier ?

Rezba, une id&#233;e ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

809 - ce post porte le n° 809.

Sans doute plein de truc mathématique à dire, mais rien à battre, finalement.

809 - un gros paralléllépipède rectangle gris - acier, alu, plastiques - filant sous le soleil, autoroute des vacances, chaleur dehors, frigo dedans, papa devant et maman lisant la carte, les pieds sur le tableau de bord, les mômes derrières, une rangée (deux ? Trois ?), et un amoncellement de bagages divers, le bitume qui file sous les roues, discutions légères, petits gateaux, bouteilles d'eau passées par dessus les appuie-tête et prend garde à ne pas en renverser sur la télé - vagues souvenirs de disputes au départ pour choisir le film et puis papa a tranché, il n'y en aura pas, le bruit le gêne pour conduire, quel sale con, quel tyran ! - les souvenirs du boulot qui s'éfilochent vers l'arrière, le dos qui tire, la tête lourde...
Et la voix sucrée du GPS " Maintenant, tournez à droite".

809, mais le sang neuf a tourné - la même vie qu'avant, mais climatisée, dvdisée et où je branche ma PSP ?

809.
A 810, j'enclenche le pilotage automatique, je vais me coucher, je laisse mon clone vivre mon destin programmé.

Vous êtes prêts ?

Comptez !


----------



## rezba (26 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 9999
> 
> Rezba, une idée ?



Bon, c'est un kaprekar, mais on l'a déjà fait, le kaprekar.

En revanche, ça m'étonne que tu as passé sous silence ce code d'anomalie informatique classique, celle de la date 9/9/99.

Sinon, ben, 9999, c'est un convoi de cosmos 99, non ?
Voire un double Samos 99 ! 





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> 809.
> A 810, j'enclenche le pilotage automatique, je vais me coucher, je laisse mon clone vivre mon destin programmé.
> 
> Vous êtes prêts ?
> ...



Brrr. Ça me fait froid dans le dos, ça. Je préfère les souvenirs de 304 peugeot break.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, ça m'étonne que tu as passé sous silence ce code d'anomalie informatique classique, celle de la date 9/9/99.



Ben, j'ai pas connu, en fait, j'étais déjà sur Mac, à cette époque :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça me gènerait que le fil ne devienne qu'un étalage de nombres sans que ceux-ci ne soient prétexte à raconter des histoires...
> Que vous ne vous sentiez pas obligé de faire des démonstrations mathématiques à la con, que vous n'ayez pas une sensibilité accrue à la poésie des chiffres, tout ça se comprend. Mais faites un effort pour nous raconter des histoires, que notre bonheur de vous lire ne soit pas affadi.



33 c'est l'âge que j'aurai un jour. 3333 sera une année que je ne verrais pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> 3333 sera une année que je ne verrais pas ...



Ben pourquoi ? T'es malade


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

Un d&#233;fi pour SecretAboutBox :






Et celui l&#224;, tu sais le faire, avec les doigts ?


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

Un message r&#233;cent de SecretAboutBox m'informe qu'il n'est pas en mesure de te r&#233;pondre, et ce pour une dur&#233;e ind&#233;termin&#233;e...
L'homme en rouge sait pourquoi, a-t-il rajout&#233;, accompagnant son texte de ce smiley :   
_





Avec quoi je vais faire mes petits nombres, moi, maintenant...._


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

Perso dans tous vos chiffres pourris je pr&#233;f&#232;re le 1. 

1 c'est bien, tu prends n'importe quel nombre, tu le divises pas 1, tu te rends compte que t'avais le r&#233;sultat dans la question.
Over cool.

Z'avez d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;?
Non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Perso dans tous vos chiffres pourris je préfère le 1.
> 
> 1 c'est bien, tu prends n'importe quel nombre, tu le divises pas 1, tu te rends compte que t'avais le résultat dans la question.
> Over cool.
> ...



Pis, vu que c'est le plus grand nombre jusqu'auquel tu sais compter ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis, vu que c'est le plus grand nombre jusqu'auquel tu sais compter ...



1 c'est la note que je mets à cette blague .


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

En plus c'est pas un nombre c'est un chiffre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est pas un nombre c'est un chiffre.



là, t'es vraiment cruel


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est pas un nombre c'est un chiffre.


Mon petit Bobby, pour les consid&#233;rations math&#233;matiques, je devrais &#234;tre en mesure de pouvoir me passer de tes services. 

Pour en revenir &#224; notre unique mouton, le chiffre 1 est un chiffre utilis&#233; pour repr&#233;senter, accompagn&#233; d'un nombre variable de ses petits camarades, un certain ... nombre de nombres. Toutefois, utilis&#233; seul, le chiffre 1 permet aussi de repr&#233;senter le nombre ... 1, eh oui, 1 est un chiffre ET un nombre !  

M&#234;me que d'abord en plus !   



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l&#224;, t'es vraiment cruel



C'est un blork, hein, il est tr&#232;s limit&#233;, tu sais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

C'est toujours du Fifty-Fifty.


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, t'es vraiment cruel



Ce n'est pas cruel de dire une anerie, par contre....





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là il n'est pas sur la photo...  Ca c'est la période où Gilmour était déjà arrivé, donc Barret n'est plus là...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2006)

Up up up 

_8888 is a repdigit._


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Post n° 1101

Binaire.
Ca donne 13 - le post qui porte malheur?

Je suis né un 13, PonkHead doit-il renaître à partir d'aujourd'hui?

Tout recommence à ce post, le 1101, un de ceux qui sonnent comme du Depeche Mode.
Le binaire va bien avec le noir, le cuir, l'usine et la transpiration.
Le binaire sent les banlieux ouvrières de Londres, la fumée, les taxis comme de gros scarabés bouviers pousseurs de merdes fumantes, la graisse sous-cutanée et l'ombre portée des fantasmes de domination sur les murs intérieurs de la caverne.
Tout le paradoxe du binaire : la modernité par les symboles des révolutions industrielles passées.

_Master and servants_
PonkHead is a love...

Do you feel the love ?
I - i feeeeel loooove - The communards.
Le binaire est chauve et gay et il porte en germe la déception des ratés de la révolution.

Ponk-Head
Poum-tchack
0-1
Binaire.


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Post n° 1101
> 
> 
> Le binaire est chauve et gay et il porte en germe la déception des ratés de la révolution.
> ...



T'es sûr ?
J'aurais parié que t'étais un astre, moi.

Dans le tlf, ils disent :
*1. *_ASTRONOMIE.  _Terme général pour désigner une étoile double physique (_cf._ [SIZE=-2]MULLER[/SIZE] 1966). _Étoile binaire_ ou absol. _binaire. _Synon. _étoile double_ :






Le processus de formation des *binaires *_spectroscopiques_ et _visuelles_ est peut-être différent, car les premières se rencontrent surtout parmi les géantes en évolution rapide, tandis que les secondes sont observées en majorité parmi les naines et sous-naines de la série principale.
_Astron., _1962, p. 769 (encyclop. de la Pléiade).



Vu que t'es pas en évolution rapide, tu dois être une binaire visuelle, plutôt, non ? 

*
*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr ?
> J'aurais parié que t'étais un astre, moi.
> 
> Dans le tlf, ils disent :
> ...


Tu me traites de nain, voire de sous-nain, non ? (de la série principale, certes, mais quand même...)

bah...
1102 - je peux redevenir joyeux.

Héhi hého, je retourne au boulot.


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

Non, de plutonien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

&#199;a tourne au nain porte quoi, l&#224;


----------



## Philippe (31 Août 2006)

7 Origine de la barre du chiffre sept ! 7


Aujourd'hui encore, de nombreuses personnes, en écrivant le chiffre 7, utilisent une barre supplémentaire horizontale au milieu du chiffre.   
La plupart des typographes l'ont fait disparaître aujourd'hui.
Mais savez-vous pourquoi cette barre a survécu jusqu'à nos jours ? 
Il faut remonter bien loin, jusqu'aux temps bibliques :  

Lorsque Moïse eut gravi le mont Sinaï, 
et que les 10 commandements lui furent dictés, 
il redescendit vers son peuple et leur lut, 
à haute et forte voix, chaque commandement. 





Arrivé au septième commandement, il annonça :
« Tu ne désireras pas la femme de ton prochain ! »  
Et là... de nombreuses voix s'élevèrent parmi le peuple lui criant :

« Barre le sept, barre le sept, barre le sept !!! » 





Et voilà l'origine de la barre du sept !

       ​


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2006)

11311 comme on peut le voir sur la petite image !

En plus d'être un palindrome c'est aussi un nombre premier.

De plus Ribenboim (connais pas ... :rateau: ) définit un nombre premier triplement palindrome comme un nombre qui, en plus d'être un nombre premier palindrome, possède un nombre de chiffres qui est lui-même un nombre premier palindrome.

Ainsi 10^ + 4661664 \times 10^ + 1\,, qui est un nombre triplement palindrome possède 11311 chiffres ...

La boucle est bouclée ... Enfin je crois !   

Info trouvée sur cette page ... Faut pas déconner j'aurais pas pu autrement sinon !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Up up up
> 
> _8888 is a repdigit._


Comme &#231;a, de t&#234;te, c'est pile la moiti&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; mon 11111. cinq messages avant j'y faisais gaffe, pis une rafale dans "Logiciels" ... :sick:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comme &#231;a, de t&#234;te, c'est pile la moiti&#233;.



Et l&#224;, c'est les 3 quarts de la moiti&#233;, ce qui fait... heu... enfin bref !


----------



## PatorJky (21 Octobre 2006)

Hier *Satan* est passé 
pas sous ma voiture, mais dedans 
En effet, 134 000....  et 666 Km tout pile au compteur et....
pan je pète une durite!!! 

C'est pas une vraie coîncidence ça!!! 

Comme quoi les chiffres et nombres, on en fait ce que l'on veut en faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

PatorJky a dit:


> Comme quoi les chiffres et nombres, on en fait ce que l'on veut en faire.



Ça, c'est toi qui le dit, j'ai essayé de faire ce que je voulais du total à régler de ma taxe foncière, a pas pu ! :sick:


----------



## PatorJky (21 Octobre 2006)

Hé oui *Pascal*,
Parce que de l'autre coté, ils manipulent encore plus vite et finement que toi.:love: 
Tu seras toujours perdant avec certaines catégories de manipulateurs.
Là, sur ce genre de thème, il ne faut pas chercher coîncidence, mais voir triste réalité.
Et curieusement, que des chiffres qui augmentent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

PatorJky a dit:


> Hé oui *Pascal*,
> Parce que de l'autre coté, ils manipulent encore plus vite et *finement* que toi.:love:



Nous devons avoir une divergence de vue sur le sens du mot finesse :mouais:


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

*8888.*
Repdigit.
Repdigit, appelé par son petit nom Rep8.
Autrement dit, pas seulement un nombre qui répète le même caractère, mais un nombre qui se décompose en différence des carrés.
Exemple par l'exemple. 
La somme de 8888 et de celui qui vient juste avant, 8887, c'est 17775.
Pour ceux qui suivent, c'est deux fois 8888 auquel on enlève 1.
Pas trop dur ?
Donc c'est 17 775.

Et ben figurez vous que si on fait la différence entre les deux carrés, celui de 8888 et celui de 8887, ben ça fait... 17 775.
Si. Même que.
Prend ta calculette et tu verras.

Le carré de 8888, c'est 78 996 544. Et le carré de 8887, c'est 78 978 769. Et 78996544 moins 78978769, ça fait 17 775.

Ça t'en bouche pas un coin ? Ben essaye avec 15, par exemple, et tu verras que ça marche pas. 

Hein ? Comment tu dis ? A quoi ça sert ???
Ben à rien, à vue de nez. C'est juste beau, quoi. 
Tu serais pas un peu utilitariste, toi ?

Pis 8888, c'est beau, non ? C'est rond, c'est chaud. On dirait des culs empilés. Ça fait envie.
Y'en a qui sont fiers de leur 69 (  backcat), et d'autres qui rêvent de 8888.




Je m'demande si j'aurais pas une montée de partouzage, en ce moment, moi... 
Ou alors, c'est la drogue.


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

Philippe a dit:


> [...] Et voil&#224; l'origine de la barre du sept !



Celle-la j'adore !


----------



## Philippe (31 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Celle-la j'adore !


  

Merci, ça fait plaisir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pis 8888, c'est beau, non ? C'est rond, c'est chaud. On dirait des culs empilés. Ça fait envie.
> Y'en a qui sont fiers de leur 69 (  backcat), et d'autres qui rêvent de 8888.



En ce qui me concerne, j'ajouterais que ton 8888 n'est pas si éloigné que ça du 69 de Chaton ... si on ne tiens pas compte des zéro, à 1 près, puisqu'en le passant au crible de l'ex conjecture tchèque (je dis "ex, car je crois avoir lu qu'elle avait été démontrée depuis, mais j'ignore le nom donné au théorème qui en a découlé), il faut exactement 680 000 itérations pour le réduire. C'est à vrai dire la première fois que je tombe sur un nombre aussi ... rond !  


EDIT : Bon, tous les 8 sont remarquables de ce point de vue :

8 = 60 000
88 = 34 000
888 = 1 440 000
8888 = 680 000
88888 = 1 160 000


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

Non, je ne vois rien qui puisse affirmer le fait que ce ne soit plus une conjecture.
Peut-&#234;tre que tout le monde s'en fout, aussi, de d&#233;montrer &#231;a.


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

Bon
une petite phrase palindrome que j'ai trouvé tout seul l'autre jour :

*Hé ca va la vache?*

pas mal hein?


Ouaip mais après?
M'aurait demandé Mr Dantzer mon prof de Maths de Lycée.
C'est alors que je me suis creusé la tête pour reveler cette demonstration digne d'heinstein:

*Hé ca va la vache?*
Ce qui donne dans l'ordre des lettres de l'alphabet :

H = 8
E = 5
C = 3
A = 1
V =23
A = 1
L = 12
A = 1
V = 23
A = 1
C = 3
H = 8
E = 5

Additionons tous ces chiffres ca donne :
8+5+3+1+23+1+12+1+23+1+3+8+5 = 94

Multiplions tous ces chiffres ca donne :
8x5x3x1x23x1x12x1x23x1x3x8x5 = 91 411 200

Si on divise 91 411 200 par 94 on a :
91 411 200 / 94 = 194 491,91 !!!!!
 

Si on se passe des chiffres après la virgule (on remarquera quand même que c'est 91 aussi au passage!), ca fait :
*194 491*

Un chiffre palindrome qu'on peut lire dans les deux sens aussi 
*DINGUE NON ?*

ptin j'ai bien passé 1h30 pour arriver a trouver un truc débile qui tient debout à la fin...pfffouiouuuu ! j'vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Si, mon fils me l'a confirm&#233;, c'&#233;tait une br&#232;ve dans "&#201;chos de la recherche" dans Science et Vie, il y a trois ou quatre ans, par contre d'apr&#232;s lui, ils n'ont pas cit&#233; de nom de th&#233;or&#232;me. Comme j'ai fait don de ma "collec" &#224; la biblioth&#232;que municipale ...


----------



## r0m1 (1 Novembre 2006)

"*esope reste et se repose*"

Ce genre de th&#233;or&#232;me math&#233;matique, bien au dessus de mes pauvres capacit&#233;s de litt&#233;raire doit normalement fonctionner avec tous les palindromes non? 

E=5
S=19
O=15
P=16
E=5
R=18
E=5
S=19
T=20
E=5
E=5
T=20
S=19
E=5
R=18
E=5
P=16
O=15
S=19
E=5

Ce qui donne: 
5+19+15+16+5+18+5+19+20+5+5+20+19+5+18+5+16+15+19+5= 254

en multipliant: 
5x19x15x16x5x18x5x19x20x5x5x20x19x5x18x5x16x15x19x5= beaucoup trop de chiffres pour ma pauvre calculette ...  je l'ai dit, les maths c'est pas pour moi 


ps: ah oui, je suis pas tr&#232;s bon en maths, mais le chiffre de la lettre "V" c'est pas le num&#233;ro 22 et non le num&#233;ro 23 pr&#233;c&#233;demment &#233;nonc&#233; ...?


----------



## Philippe (1 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux vérifier avec plus simple :

*LAVAL*

L = 12
A = 1
V = 22
A =1
L = 12

3168 : 48 = 66

Ça marche


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Philippe a dit:


> Tu peux v&#233;rifier avec plus simple :
> 
> *LAVAL*
> 
> ...



Voyons : SOS
19+15+19=53
19x15x19=5415
5415/53=102,17

&#199;a marche p&#244;  :mouais:  Le postulat ne sera pas d&#233;montr&#233; !

Par ailleurs : "H&#233; ca va la vache" &#224; l'envers, &#231;a fait "eh ca va la vaceh", sorry, Ned. Voyons "Eh ca va la vache" &#231;a donne "eh ca va la vache" L&#224;, &#231;a colle (aux accents et autres c&#233;dilles pr&#232;s) !


----------



## Philippe (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le postulat ne sera pas démontré !


Donc, simple coïncidence (pour _Laval_) ?


----------



## r0m1 (1 Novembre 2006)

*RADAR*

R=18
A=1
D=4
A=1
R=18

18+1+4+1+18= 42

18x1x4x1x18= 1296

1296÷42= 30,857143

....marche pô non plus... je l'avais dit ; les maths ce n'est pas pour moi...

Ce théorème ne s'applique donc pas pour tous les palindromes


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

*Hey !!!*

Vous croyez que je me suis cassé la binette pendant plus d'une heure pour quoi...hein?


----------



## PatorJky (2 Novembre 2006)

@ *r0m1*

A d&#233;fault d'&#234;tre un bon palindrome en chiffre,
*RADAR* fait pourtant du chiffre et du gros chiffre car si on le lit dans les 2 sens,
lui aussi nous lit ci-devant ci-derri&#232;re.:love:
Par contre si on se contente de la somme des carr&#233;s de :
 18^2+1^2+4^2+1^2+18^2=*666*
ce qui doit &#234;tre en moyenne son rendement journalier !!! :love:
Et si je le retourne ce rendement de *RADAR*,
J'ai *999*, ce qui est &#233;galement un nombre logique pour ces petits voyous de flasheurs !!! :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2006)

Vous me connaissez, je ne vais pas vous en faire des tartines. Mon petit nombre &#224; moi est modeste. Il est cependant remarquable car il peut r&#233;sulter de la somme de quatre nombres, chacun &#233;tant uniquement constitu&#233; de plusieurs occurrences du m&#234;me chiffre. Chaque chiffre participant, dans l'ordre, &#224; l&#8217;&#233;criture au nombre total initial :

*5696 = 5555 + 66 + 99 + 66*


----------



## NED (16 Novembre 2006)

Une petite leçon de management ...
Vous vous êtes certainement déjà demandé ce que voulait dire, se donner à 100% ?
Et comment font ceux ( ou celles ) qui se vantent de se donner à plus de 100% ?
Voici une explication qui peut donner à réfléchir...
Si l'on considère que :
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z vaut : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26

Alors faisons des comparatifs :
T R A V A I L
20+18+1+22+1+9+12 = 83%

E N G A G E M E N T
5+14+7+1+7+5+13+5+14+20 = 91%

C O M P E T E N C E
3+15+13+16+5+20+5+14+3+5 = 99%

On s'approche du résultat, n'est-pas ? Alors continuons :

A T T I T U D E
1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100%

D I S C I P L I N E
4+9+19+3+9+16+12+9+14+5 = 100%

Impressionnant , non ? Continuons donc :

V A N T A R D I S E
22+1+14+20+1+18+4+9+19+5 = 113%

Là, on vient de péter le 100% ! Voyons jusqu'ou cela peut nous mener...

S U C E R L E B O S S
19+21+3+18+12+5+2+15+19+19 = 133%

La prochaine fois que quelqu'un (e) vous dira :
" Moi, dans mon travail, je me donne à plus de 100% , Vous saurez ..."


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2006)

_kof kof il me semble que le but de ce fil est de discuter des propri&#233;t&#233;s amusantes du nombre correspondant &#224; sa contribution&#8230;  d&#233;j&#224; la derni&#232;re fois j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; faire le m&#233;nage _


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2006)

Si je peux me permettre, disons que c'&#233;tait l'encadrement de d&#233;part. &#199;a le reste.
Maintenant, on y a aussi pris d'autres nombres comme pr&#233;texte &#224; une discussion sur les math&#233;matiques.
Mais sur les maths, hein... Par sur autre chose. La limite est t&#233;nue, je sais. Mais je ne voudrais pas qu'on en vienne ici &#224; se demander pourquoi le poulet a travers&#233; la route.


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2006)

2767 ! voil&#224; un num&#233;ro dont tout le monde s'en branle mais grave, et qui ne veut rien dire du tout.
Mais rien que parcequ'il existe, je voulais lui rendre hommage, ici, parmi vous, ce soir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> 2767 ! voil&#224; un num&#233;ro dont tout le monde s'en branle mais grave, *et qui ne veut rien dire du tout*.
> Mais rien que parcequ'il existe, je voulais lui rendre hommage, ici, parmi vous, ce soir...




Mais p&#244; du tout du tout ! la somme des chiffres qui le composent, 22 est un (petit) palindrome extr&#232;mement significatif !


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2006)

Et si tu le prends &#224; l'envers, tu as 7672, c'est &#224; dire 777 + 6666 + 7 + 222.
Un nombre qui, tritur&#233; seulement 2 fois, montre qu'il a comme pivot 6666, l'origine de ce fil, est forc&#233;ment un nombre d'une importance capitale, mon bon jahrom.  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et si tu le prends à l'envers, tu as 7672, c'est à dire 777 + 6666 + 7 + 222.
> Un nombre qui, trituré seulement 2 fois, montre qu'il a comme pivot 6666, l'origine de ce fil, est forcément un nombre d'une importance capitale, mon bon jahrom.  :rateau:




Je me disais aussi, il sonnait bien ce numéro...     :rateau:


----------



## NED (18 Novembre 2006)

Je pense qu'en fait, en se demerdant bien, avec un peu d'astuce on peut trouver ce qu'on veut avec les chiffres.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je pense qu'en fait, en se demerdant bien, avec un peu d'astuce on peut trouver ce qu'on veut avec les chiffres.



Les hommes politiques le savent bien, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Philippe (23 Novembre 2006)

http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com/index1.html



Pfff...


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

Que c'est beau !

Pas la photo de xav, hein, ce qu'il y a en dessous !


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Que c'est beau !
> 
> Pas la photo de xav, hein, ce qu'il y a en dessous !



J'ai peur de poser la question, mais &#8719; avec un millions de décimales c'est important?   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Que c'est beau !
> 
> Pas la photo de xav, hein, ce qu'il y a en dessous !



Ah ? Remarque, pour la photo t'as raison, il &#233;tait mieux avec la barbe ! 



Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai peur de poser la question, mais &#8719; avec un millions de d&#233;cimales c'est important?   :rose:  :rose:



Pour les nostalgiques du cercle, oui !


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour les nostalgiques du cercle, oui !



C'est l'histoire de la quadrature du cercle, c'est ça?  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)

9861, dans le d&#233;sordre, &#231;a donne 1968, mon ann&#233;e de naissance.
Les chiffres sont class&#233;s dans l'ordre d&#233;croissant et donc c'est la derni&#232;re fois qu'ils apparaissent avant le franchissement de la barre des 10 000 messages, alors &#231;a vaut bien un petit post ici et une capture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> ça donne 1968[/IMG]



Année faste, s'il en fut !


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Année faste, s'il en fut !




Ö combien !     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> 9861, dans le désordre, ça donne 1968, mon année de naissance.
> Les chiffres sont classés dans l'ordre décroissant et donc c'est la dernière fois qu'ils apparaissent avant le franchissement de la barre des 10 000 messages, alors ça vaut bien un petit post ici et une capture.



Attends quand tu arriveras à 9876 tu vas encore pouvoir t'amuser !


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Attends quand tu arriveras à 9876 tu vas encore pouvoir t'amuser !




Ce qui m'amusait, ça n'est pas qu'ils soient décroissants, c'est juste que c'est la dernière fois(parce qu'ils sont décroissants) que je retrouvais le 1, le 9, le 6 et 8 dans mon nombre de posts.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Décembre 2006)

Alors macmarco pour moi c'est pareil dans le désordre ça donne ma dâte de naissance 1942  

mamyblue
Membre d'élite










Date d'inscription: 27/12/05
Lieu: Yverdon (Vaud)
Messages: 1492 
Disco_(4)_:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































*Trouvez-moi...*


----------



## mamyblue (28 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Alors macmarco pour moi c'est pareil dans le désordre ça donne ma dâte de naissance 1942


Et puis j'ai oublié mais hier on était le 27 décembre 2006 et ça faisait une année que je suis sur MacG    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> 9861, dans le désordre, ça donne 1968, mon année de naissance.



Tu es donc un enfant du jeunisme


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Alors macmarco pour moi c'est pareil dans le désordre ça donne ma dâte de naissance 1942



Mais dans l'ordre, ça nous rappelle un autre événement, d'une portée internationale légèrement plus importante, au grand dam de sa dame eut seine :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Pour moi, c'était les 999 messages. Le signe de la bête, à l'envers. Et c'est aussi aujourd'hui mes un an de présence sur les forums !  

Pour le coup, une petite image :







Et j'espère que ça ne va pas s'arrêter là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

Ah, ben tiens, pendant qu'on est dans les consid&#233;rations de dates de naissance, mon nombre de posts multipli&#233; par ma puissance disco : 10, et auquel on ajoute 3 (nombre de lignes plus bas pour me trouver), &#231;a donne ... Ma date de naissance compl&#232;te ! 1/3/1953 :rateau:


----------



## NED (29 Décembre 2006)

Bientôt 2007 !

en numérologie 2+0+0+7 = 9

Le 9 représente l´accomplissement du soi, la transcendance par la connaissance et l´amour universel.
 

Que de promesses!


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bientôt 2007 !
> 
> en numérologie 2+0+0+7 = 9
> 
> ...




Je passe mon bac : acomplissement du soi, transcendance par la connaissance... :rateau:  Bon pour l'amour universel, je ne vois pas...


----------



## NED (29 Décembre 2006)

Dire que ma boite s'appelle le 9eme CONCEPT !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2006)

La charte bordel, pub &#233;hont&#233;e !!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> La charte bordel, pub éhontée !!!!




Il n'a pas cité la ville dans laquelle se trouve sa boite...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2006)

Nan, mais je connais bien NED


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bient&#244;t 2007 !
> 
> en num&#233;rologie 2+0+0+7 = 9
> 
> ...



Je le savais !!! je suis n&#233; le 6 d&#233;cembre ce qui fait: 6 + 1 + 2= 9 

J'incarne l'amour universel !!! Donc si tu es blonde &#224; forte poi.......


---------> [X]


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2007)

Pour changer du nombre de posts, les points disco : Ici, mes origines familiales morbihanaises refont surface


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

Comme monsieur Ice vient de me le faire remarquer, j'ai une date d'inscription remarquable. 

Est-ce que cela signifie quelque chose? Je n'en sais rien&#8230; mais peut-&#234;tre qu'au Poker.


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comme monsieur Ice vient de me le faire remarquer, j'ai une date d'inscription remarquable.
> 
> Est-ce que cela signifie quelque chose? Je n'en sais rien mais peut-être qu'au Poker.



Tu repasses le 05/06/07....


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> j'ai une date d'inscription remarquable.
> Est-ce que cela signifie quelque chose? Je n'en sais rien mais peut-être qu'au Poker.



En tous cas Ici tu t'es vite fait remarqué !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224;, j'ai fini l'ascension du Mont Ararat 13 000 pieds &#224; raison de 11,30 posts par jour


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2007)

Allez, mon message num&#233;ro 9999 ici, avec une capture et une mise en ab&#238;me juste avant les 10 000.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Purée les 5000 me démangent le clavier....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2007)

Pas de spam ici NED, t'es pas sur le forum m4k


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas de spam ici NED, t'es pas sur le forum m4k



On dit plus spam, mon vieux G4 !
Je sais qu' à ton époque ça se disait, mais maintenant on dit splood (un mélange de spam et flood).
Et oui faut se mettre à la page papi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Ou alors "flam" (un m&#233;lange de flood et de spam)


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

Tiens pour une fois, je vois quelque chose dans les nombres...

6889 messages... 6889, le carré de 83 mais aussi un nombre auquel on peut faire une rotation de 180° sans que sa valeur ne change...

Bon, je retourne à la vie


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

J'en suis a combien de messages moi au fait ?


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141793 a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis a combien de messages moi au fait ?



En tous cas comme les nombres, ce sont des messages remarquables !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est mon p'tit c&#244;t&#233; "don de moi m&#234;me".
Tous mes messages sont remarquables, Dauc&#233;vil en serait presque jaloux


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

Notre canis lupus pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; &#224; failli rater &#231;a ...



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4141793 a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis a combien de messages moi au fait ?



Tiens, r'garde !


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

:love: :love: :love:

edith : merde du coup a pu 11111 messages (de haut interet bien sur)


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4144953 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> edith : merde du coup a pu 11111 messages (de haut interet bien sur)



ne pas louper 6969... ne pas louper...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, l&#224; m&#233;nant, je guette les 13579 messages, ce qui me fera, dans l'ordre croissant la suite compl&#232;te des chiffres impairs.

Mais je ne me fais gu&#232;re d'illusions, jusque l&#224;, j'ai rat&#233; presque tous les nombres remarquables o&#249; je suis pass&#233;, alors ... :casse:


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2007)

Y'a pas longtemps j'ai du avoir un 4444 .....


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

et moi un 421 !

qu'est-ce que je gagne ?


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et moi un 421 !
> qu'est-ce que je gagne ?



Ba de souvenir comme ça....mmm...je crois que tu gagnes 7 jetons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

Ah nan, &#231;a, c'est 7 fiches (trois as), 421, c'est 8


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

double 69 dans 3 posts !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, &#231;a, c'est 7 fiches (trois as), 421, c'est 8


C'est 11 fiches 

Oups&#8230; Au temps pour moi. Pascal avait raison.


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

je me fais une joie de voir que alors que j'approche du double 69 tu approches du double 96.

&#231;a ne veux rien dire, &#231;a me plait bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4146828 a dit:
			
		

> C'est 11 fiches
> 
> Oups Au temps pour moi. Pascal avait raison.



Vi !  Toutefois, à tous les comptoirs où j'ai pratiqué naguère ce noble sport, tous les brelans étaient battus par leurs homologues en "deux as-x (par exemple, trois "4" étaient battus par "deux as quatre", bien que le nombre de fiches soit le même, ce qui n'est pas rapporté dans le document de Chaton.


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

6969 : le double 69, je prends ma respiration.

double 69 et toutes mes attentions pour Myriam, mon initiatrice irlandaise
double 69 pour Lyon et lion qui se pressent&#8230; d&#233;licieux Lyon et d&#233;licieuse lionne de tous mes jours
double 69 chambre double et partie fine
vat, ivresse et &#233;coeurement.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

69 graphiquement c'est aussi le signe du poisson....
Grug?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> double 69 dans 3 posts !


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2007)

Eh ben moi, ma force disco est de 1, nombre d'autant plus remarquable que sans lui tous les autres n'existeraient pas  

(edit)
[mode acad&#233;mie fran&#231;aise]
Euh, peut-&#234;tre qu'il faut dire 'aucun des autres ne pourrait exister' 
[/mode acad&#233;mie fran&#231;aise]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

1515
Ce post est le n° 1515*

Marignan - François Ier flanque une rouste aux suisses à Marignan (plaine du Pô).
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça me semblait amusant de rappeller ça ici...



* Oui, oui, moi je ne frime pas avec des copies d'écran, faudra me croire sur parole quand j'aurais posté le 1516.


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

Jamais compris pourquoi cette date avait tant d'importance dans l'Histoire de France. Flanquer une branlée aux suisses, c'est quand même pas une performance.
A part la facilité de s'en rappeler, et le fait qu'il fallait bien caser un fait d'armes correct dans le règne de François 1er, je vois pas.


Ah, un attachement spécial dédicace à la feignasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Jamais compris pourquoi cette date avait tant d'importance dans l'Histoire de France. Flanquer une branlée aux suisses, c'est quand même pas une performance.



Très probablement, c'est de la faute à Jacques Baudouin et à son célèbre "et Marignan 1515, c'est pas dans l'annuaire, faut l'savoir !"


----------



## fredintosh (5 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Jamais compris pourquoi cette date avait tant d'importance dans l'Histoire de France. Flanquer une branlée aux suisses, c'est quand même pas une performance.
> A part la facilité de s'en rappeler, et le fait qu'il fallait bien caser un fait d'armes correct dans le règne de François 1er, je vois pas.



L'exploit justement, c'est de l'avoir fait à une date que même le plus nul de tous les cancres saurait retenir. François 1er aurait pu être fort en marketing.


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> L'exploit justement, c'est de l'avoir fait à une date que même le plus nul de tous les cancres saurait retenir. François 1er aurait pu être fort en marketing.



Figurez vous que l'une des plus grande regies d'affichage publique sur 4x3 en France (depuis je crois que ca n'existe plus ou ce fut racheté) c'était MARIGNAN !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Figurez vous que l'une des plus grande regies d'affichage publique sur 4x3 en France (depuis je crois que ca n'existe plus ou ce fut racheté) c'était MARIGNAN !



4 x 3 = ?

1515 !


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! 1 + 5 + 1 + 5 = 4 x 3

Le compte est bon.


----------



## r0m1 (9 Février 2007)

Oh pour une fois que je n'en loupe pas un !!! J'aurais du jouer à l'Euromillion, j'aurais eu deux fois plus de chance !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

1575

Rien de sp&#233;cial.
Un pauvre multiple de 5.

Je le signale parce que je risque de rester figer assez longtemps &#224; ce chiffre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> 1575
> 
> Rien de spécial.
> Un pauvre multiple de 5.
> ...



Un pauvre, un pauvre ... Pas si pauvre, il est aussi multiple de 3 et de 9, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tous les multiples de 5 !


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2007)

Et puis ce sont les partitions de 24, 1575.
Une sorte de finitude, donc.
Un bon coin pour s'arr&#234;ter.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

leet*








*merci p4bl0


----------



## r0m1 (11 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> leet*



Je connaissais pas du tout... je m'&#233;tais arr&#234;t&#233; aux messages cod&#233;s de Mickey Parade, alors l&#224; j'avoue p&#233;daler un peu....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> je m'étais arrêté aus messages codés de Mickey Parade,



  connais pas



r0m1 a dit:


> alors là j'avoue pédaler un peu....



Moi aussi ne t'inquiète pas


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

oulah...


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> leet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ! mais il a repost&#233; !!

Moi je m'en serais aper&#231;u j'aurais pas post&#233; pendant plusieurs jours :casse: (enfin si j'aurais r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;sister).




P.S. : moi j'en suis &#224; 2100, c'est tout rond mais je pense pas m'arr&#234;ter la longtemps... je reviendrais pour 2222

Ah oui et pour les ignares de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente : 3 * 4 = 9, ceux qui ont capt&#233; la r&#233;f&#233;rence cin&#233;matographique ben... c'est cool


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un pauvre, un pauvre ... Pas si pauvre, il est aussi multiple de 3 et de 9, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tous les multiples de 5 !



D'ailleurs on parle des nombres "remarquables", des nombres "d'or" ect...
Mais est-ce que ça existe un nombre PAUVRE?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Février 2007)

Oui ça s'appelle les chiffres roumains, c'est du binaire c'est très simple !


----------



## Craquounette (12 Février 2007)

Alignez 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

Multipliez chacun de ces chiffres par 9 et ne gardez que l'unité de fin et cela donne quoi ?

9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1

Je sais pas trop si ça colle au sujet, mais j'ai pensé à ce fil en lisant un petit article là-dessus donc voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> D'ailleurs on parle des nombres "remarquables", des nombres "d'or" ect...
> Mais est-ce que ça existe un nombre PAUVRE?



Oh, bien sur, il y en a plein dans les bas de fiches de paie, en fin de mois :rateau:


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, bien sur, il y en a plein dans les bas de fiches de paie, en fin de mois :rateau:



Ha oui Ok, ce sont ceux-là aussi qu'on trouve dans les resultats de foot de l'équipe de Nice en championnat de France! j'ai compris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui Ok, ce sont ceux-là aussi qu'on trouve dans les resultats de foot de l'équipe de Nice en championnat de France! j'ai compris.



Là, je crains que tu ne rende ce sujet "polémique"


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je crains que tu ne rende ce sujet "polémique"



Tu penses... qui s'intéresse à la DH ?


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses... qui s'int&#233;resse &#224; la DH ?


 





mon livre de sp&#233 a dit:


> En 2006 le plus grand nombre premier connu &#224; plus de 9 000 000 chiffres.
> Avis aux amateurs, un prix est offert &#224; qui battra les 10 000 000 chiffres.



On verra peut-&#234;tre dans quelques dizaine d'ann&#233;es dans ce thread quelqu'un postera son nombre de message et gagnera cette prime par inadvertance...


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Mars 2007)

comme promis je reviens donc avec mon 2222&#232;me post...

2222 est un palindrome (forcemment), multiple de 2, de 11 et de 22, peut-&#234;tre d'autre mais l&#224; comme &#231;a je vois pas...


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2007)

&#192; la belote, c'est nul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> comme promis je reviens donc avec mon 2222ème post...
> 
> 2222 est un palindrome (forcemment), multiple de 2, de 11 et de 22, peut-être d'autre mais là comme ça je vois pas...





rezba a dit:


> À la belote, c'est nul.



Et au 421, t'as triché !


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*00000000*

Le nombre de post que j'ai fais ces 2 dernières semaines...facile avec un compte bloqué !!


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Mars 2007)

j'ai relev&#233; &#231;a :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> j'ai relevé ça :



Ah c'est malin


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah c'est malin


 

t'avais qu'&#224; assumer et le poster toi :rateau: ^^


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

1812

Tchaikovsky - symphonie n°6 Pathétique.
Quand j'étais petit, sur le même disque, il y avait la marche slave - magnifique.


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2007)

Ah oui, un peu de musique dans ce fil math&#233;matique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah oui, un peu de musique dans ce fil math&#233;matique.



L&#224;, par contre, le temps se couvre, c'est le commencement de la fin pour Ponkol&#233;on :affraid:






Eh oui, pour les anglais, c'est "water", l'eau, il aurait du se m&#233;fier ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Ah, Bah.....
Waterloo
Waterloo
Pour un endroit où on distribue des points disco, ça le fait.


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Prenez un nombre dont les chiffres ne sont pas en ordre croissant (pas de 345, ni de 4689, par exemple, mais plut&#244;t 7428).
Divisez-le par le nombre form&#233; par les chiffres en ordre croissant.
Essayez jusqu'&#224; ce que vous obteniez un r&#233;sultat sous forme de nombre entier.
Vous arriverez 9513. Qui, divis&#233; par 1359, donne 7.
C'est le plus petit nombre form&#233; par des chiffres non ascendants qui, divis&#233; par la combinaison ascendante des chiffres qui le forment, donne un nombre entier.
A quoi &#231;a sert ?
A rien.
Manquerait plus que &#231;a.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

Nan rien...


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Prenez un nombre dont les chiffres ne sont pas en ordre croissant (pas de 345, ni de 4689, par exemple, mais plutôt 7428).
> Divisez-le par le nombre formé par les chiffres en ordre croissant.
> Essayez jusqu'à ce que vous obteniez un résultat sous forme de nombre entier.
> Vous arriverez 9513. Qui, divisé par 1359, donne 7.
> ...



Tu fais comment pour les trouver tes nombres débiles super remarquables (enfin pas a l'oeil nu) mais qui servent a quedal ?


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2007)

C'est dans le premier post du fil.


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

J'aurais voulu le faire que je n'y serais pas arrivé...

Pouvoir afficher le plus beau des _kaprekar_ dans mon compteur de bouboules, c'est trop beau.


Le _kaprekar_, j'ai déja dit ce que c'était en début de fil, alors z'avez qu'à chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Le premier qui te boule fout en l'air ton beau nombre, c'est ça ?

Sacrée carotte pour tous les mauvais esprits du forum !


----------



## Bassman (19 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le _kaprekar_, j'ai d&#233;ja dit ce que c'&#233;tait en d&#233;but de fil, alors z'avez qu'&#224; chercher.



Pur&#233;e de carottes&#8230; Je ne marcherais pas.


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le premier qui te boule fout en l'air ton beau nombre, c'est &#231;a ?
> 
> Sacr&#233;e carotte pour tous les mauvais esprits du forum !




Un mauvais esprit l'a d&#233;j&#224; fait... 
Maintenant, vous pouvez tenter un jeu de yoyo &#224; base d'alternance de rouge et de vert. Si on arrive &#224; revenir &#224; 9999, je crie victoire !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Un mauvais esprit l'a d&#233;j&#224; fait...
> Maintenant, vous pouvez tenter un jeu de yoyo &#224; base d'alternance de rouge et de vert. Si on arrive &#224; revenir &#224; 9999, je crie victoire !


Voyons, Doc sait bien que je n'en ai point. De l'esprit.


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Un mauvais esprit l'a déjà fait...
> Maintenant, vous pouvez tenter un jeu de yoyo à base d'alternance de rouge et de vert. Si on arrive à revenir à 9999, je crie victoire !



L'autre solution est d'arriver vite fait à 9999 messages.
Cela ne devrait pas être trop difficile.

Et puis tu en restes là.
Définitif.

_Ah, depuis que je mange des carottes régulièrement, je me sens vraiment plus aimable._


----------



## dool (19 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Maintenant, vous pouvez tenter un jeu de yoyo &#224; base d'alternance de rouge et de vert. Si on arrive &#224; revenir &#224; 9999, je crie victoire !



Gnagnagna gnagnagna et gnagnagna......  .... &#231;a marche jamais de toute fa&#231;on, y'en a toujours un pour foutre la merde m&#234;me quand on demande gentiment !   (ceux qui me comprennent, je vous salue ! )



Aaaaahhhh le coup de la carotte !!! :rateau: :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

Oui, &#231;a, tu as raison. Vous pouvez arr&#234;ter de jouer, c'est compl&#232;tement rap&#233;, d&#233;j&#224;.
Mais j'ai pens&#233; &#224; toi en postant &#231;a.


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2007)

dool a dit:


> Gnagnagna gnagnagna et gnagnagna......  .... ça marche jamais de toute façon, y'en a toujours un pour foutre la merde même quand on demander gentiment !   (ceux qui me comprennent, je vous salue ! )
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaahhhh le coup de la carotte !!! :rateau: :love:


 
C'est quoi ton prochain palindrome ?


----------



## dool (19 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est quoi ton prochain palindrome ?



Si on prend en compte le fait que "La petite balance des forums" et "le chauve du sud mais sans tirer jusqu'&#224; la corse" m'ont balanc&#233; 24 points en trop (on ne peut faire confiance &#224; personne de nos jours  ); alors que j'avais besoin que de petits points de nioube &#224; qui j'aurai fait des choses qui valent 3 boules avec une partie de mon corps qu'un d&#233; &#224; 6 faces aurait choisit....je reprend donc, si on prend en compte (de nombres) tout &#231;a, il me faut un 86 !!! 

Pour rester dans le sujet, je dirais que 86 c'est :
* Ad Vienne que pourra
* Ann&#233;e de la catastrophe de tchernobyl...oui j'aime casser l'ambiance des fois !
* Un 69 &#224; l'envers rat&#233;...ah &#231;a quand on est pas souple on s'emm&#234;le et c'est l'accident (comme "suce" cit&#233; )
*un super-p&#233;riph&#233;rique parisien qui forme une boucle de fum&#233;e grise autour de Paris.
* l'ann&#233;e o&#249; le Dr Guichoux, m&#233;decin scolaire, &#233;crivait que j'avais un excellent d&#233;veloppement psycho-moteur. J'ai gard&#233; le moteur pour avancer !  


Je peux en faire des pages...mais comme de toute fa&#231;on, ce put*** de palindrome personne ne veux me le donner (au vu de ses cons&#233;quences...hein ma poulette ?! :mouais:  ), je vais utiliser ce temps pr&#233;cieux pour aller me peler une carotte avec les dents !

eh dites ! : Je pr&#233;cise que ce message n'est pas un appel &#224; ce qui est interdit par la charte sur un toit br&#251;lant ! A savoir un post de mendiante &#224; point (de croix, on en porte tous) ! J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu des soucis dans ma jeunesse pour &#231;a ! siffle:
Mais merci &#224; tous quand m&#234;me pour vot' sinc&#233;rit&#233; !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

1871 - La commune de Paris.

The communards.

_Can you tell me why ?_

La ville en été ? 

Paris en été - et comme un souvenir mou des révolutions passées, quand tout se fond dans les ondulations des jupes féminines...

Fatigué.


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2007)

Marche moins bien dans ce sens :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Marche moins bien dans ce sens :rose:


On appelle &#231;a "Dormir &#224; l'h&#244;tel du cul tourn&#233;".


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On appelle ça "Dormir à l'hôtel du cul tourné".



(soupir)


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Ptin ca vole haut les nombres là..... 

Tiens je suis en train d'essayer d'appliquer le nombre d'or dans une compo, comme faisaient nos illustres peintres anciens. En fait c'est super relou. C'est la prise de tête assurée...
:mouais: 
:hosto: :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ptin ca vole haut les nombres là.....
> 
> Tiens je suis en train d'essayer d'appliquer le nombre d'or dans une compo, comme faisaient nos illustres peintres anciens. En fait c'est super relou. C'est la prise de tête assurée...
> :mouais:
> :hosto: :sick:



Alors, imagine pour eux ! Avec l'un ou l'autre de tes Mac (bon en fait, on va dire le PowerBook, parce que les prises de courant, à l'époque ... ) pour les calculs, ils auraient sûrement trouvé ça moins "relou"


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Ho pas besoin de faire des calculs de dingue !
C'EST JUSTE AU NIVEAU OPTIQUE.
Pour faire une composition qui tient la route, les proportions et tout le tracé régulateur...c'est juste super chiant.
Le calcul en lui même n'est pas très complexe.
c'est plus la géomertrie en elle même qui t'oblige à placer Ca là, et pas trop autre part.
Apres on peu faire ce qu'on veut, mais si on emploie les règles strictes de la divine proportion...pfffuiiouuu c'est terrible !
 :hein:


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2007)

valà...
j'y suis.

Après le double 69, le double 77.

Non, non, je ne muterai pas en Pascal...

Voilà juste un nombre de kaprekar supplémentaire, que je personnellement je trouve bien plus beau que le 9999.


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> valà...
> j'y suis.
> 
> Après le double 69, le double 77.
> ...


Disons, dans la droite ligne de certains posts pr&#233;c&#233;dants, que 9999 &#231;a fait un peu 'touze...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Tenez, un chiffre rond pour changer !




Pour tout vous dire, cette altitude (en pieds) doit me permettre de franchir le sommet du Zumsteinspitze, dans les Alpes suisses (massif du Mont Rose), en gardant un peu moins d'une dizaine de m&#232;tres de marge de s&#233;curit&#233;.

Ce clin d'&#339;il &#224; un vieux fil de notre ami Rezba fait, ce nombre, &#224; part le fait qu'il repr&#233;sente aussi le code postal de la bonne ville d'Aurillac n'&#224; gu&#232;re d'autres particularit&#233;s remarquables (bien qu'il soit divisible par 80&#37; des nombres premiers &#224; un seul chiffre, et que ce soit bien la premi&#232;re fois que je fasse assez attention pour venir mettre le post correspondant ici).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Tiens, trouv&#233; au hasard de mes p&#233;r&#233;grinations dans les fils du bar, encore un chiffre presque aussi rond que l'avatar de son ma&#238;tre :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

*2008.*

L'année prochaine.
Où en serons-nous ?
Entre les prophètes du chaos annoncé et les zélateurs du retour de l'ordre et de l'autorité.
On a le futur qu'on mérite - et c'est tendance d'être rétribué au mérite.

Je vais aller poster une connerie de plus, quelque part, ou un truc sérieux, pour passer en 2009.

2009.
J'y ai des échéances financières...
Mais ça ne vous regarde ni ne vous interresse.


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi j'aime les ronds...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2007)

Tiens, un palindrome.


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Mai 2007)

J'en ai chopp&#233; un sym&#233;trique chez maousse :


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

*9669 *est un palindrome échangiste quadrilatère. 
On l'appelle aussi "partouze en terrain conquis", car il a pour habitude de rassembler dans une combinaison hautement graphique les couples d'amis qui s'ennuient à 2.
Il faut distinguer trois types de 9669 :
- les figures dites du miroir : les deux couples sont symétriques mais ne se mélangent pas ;
- les figures dites de l'imbroglio : chacun fait ce qu'il peut pour aider l'autre ;
- les figures dites de l'emboitement, surtout prisées dans les marais parisiens.


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> *9669 *est un palindrome échangiste quadrilatère.
> ...
> - les figures dites de l'emboitement, surtout prisées dans les marais parisiens.


 

Réducteur mon cher..


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

Depuis quand "surtout" est un adverbe r&#233;ducteur ? Et que ceux qui ont d&#233;ja fait ne serait-ce qu'un 669 l&#232;ve le doigt, et on verra bien.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mai 2007)

(pas de marais dans mon coin)


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Comme mon année de naissance :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Comme mon année de naissance :love:


La mienne aussi  (le 30 Juillet plus exactement).


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2007)

comme un double kilo octet ?

on s'emmerde ici, non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mai 2007)

maousse a dit:


> on s'emmerde ici, non ?




Si tu le dis...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Je confirme.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je confirme.


Ouais c'est vrai, mais &#231;a occupe...





palindrome


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

6666 posts remplis de vide.






En prime, mon UHMA pour l'histoire. :style:


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 6666 posts remplis de vide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ouais tiens moi aussi pour le UHMA


----------



## fredintosh (30 Mai 2007)

On peut dire que ce soir, c'est la f&#234;te de l'UHMA, alors...


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> On peut dire que ce soir, c'est la f&#234;te de l'UHMA, alors...


Va y avoir de l'orage...

Ah non c'est avec le hirondelles, pas avec l'humour...


:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Vu la dose de "hors sujet", il pourrait bien y en avoir quand m&#234;me ... de l'orage


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Palindrome pour moi aussi :


----------



## rezba (30 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Palindrome pour moi aussi :




Et ?

Bon, certes, y'a am&#233;lioration par rapport aux messages pr&#233;c&#233;dent, mais quand m&#234;me.
Parce que, des palindromes, on en croise tous quelques uns au fur et &#224; mesure de l'avanc&#233;e du compteur. Et je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de les scander ici, sans autre commentaire, sinon &#224; caser un post inutile de plus.
Se creuser la cervelle et essayer de nous faire rire avec un nombre, c'est trop demander ?
Je sais pas, moi, mais bon, 2112, sans m&#234;me parler de sa racine quinte, on doit pouvoir en dire deux ou trois trucs, non ?
Que c'est le titre d'un album concept du groupe Rush, dans les ann&#233;es 70. Que Mars 2112 c'est le nom d'un resto branch&#233; de chais plus o&#249;. Que 2112, c'est le code postal de la charmante ville de Motiers dans le Jura suisse, etc. Toutes choses que je ne savais pas il y a 3 minutes, mais que taper 2112 dans le champ de recherche de Google m'a appris en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour l'&#233;crire.

C'est trop compliqu&#233;, &#231;a ?
Faites autre chose, alors, si &#231;a c'est trop compliqu&#233;. Allez dire bonjour aux nouveaux dans Pr&#233;sentez-vous, je ne sais pas, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Je ne peux qu'&#234;tre d'accord avec Rezba, comme tr&#232;s souvent.

A partir de maintenant, je vire tout ce qui ne ressemble pas de pr&#232;s ou de loin &#224; une d&#233;monstration d'envie de passer un peu de temps pour faire passer un peu de bon temps aux autres.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

1985, c'est l'année de la redécouverte de l'épave du Titanic.
1985, Christo emballe le Pont-Neuf à Paris. 
1985, Orson Welles décède. 
1985, Coluche ouvrer les Restos du coeur. 
1985, Soeur Sourire se suicide. 
1985, Garry Kasparov devient champion du monde d'échec, à 22 ans. 
1985, la Suisse gagne la finale de la coupe du monde de football. Ah non. Faux souvenir
1985, Aurélie pousse un grand cri.


----------



## Darkfire (10 Juin 2007)

C'est &#224; mon tour !
Mais sauf que moi j'ai l'air un peu...petit avec mes 222 posts.  
Bon, alors c'est parti :

Ratio magique du 222 :
La somme S des arrangements d'un nombre
divis&#233;e par la somme s des chiffres du nombre
est constante et &#233;gale &#224; 222
S / s = 222
Pour mieux comprendre, voir ici.  

222 est aussi :

-un nombre uniforme.
-un nombre sph&#233;nique par sa factorisation.
-un nombre Harshad.
-Il n'y a pas de solution &#224; l'&#233;quation x - ?(x) = 222, faisant 222 un Anti-co-indicateur.
-Il n'y a, dans la base 10, aucun entier qui additionn&#233; &#224; la somme de ses propres chiffres donne 222, faisant 222 un auto nombre.
-Un secteur d'angle d'approximatevement 222.49&#176; divise le cercle en deux parties en rapport (surfacique) du nombre d'or.
-Le premier triplet nombre uniforme de la racine carr&#233;e de 222 est 222:
racine(222) =
14.89966442575133971933181604612395114023452166218124
    73380574030119289350747022456370098357196526519656
    5213939648401*222*6637696242316850851449289924...
-Un carr&#233; magique d'inverses de nombres premiers bas&#233; sur 223 dans la base trois a une constante magique de 222.

Deux cent vingt-deux est aussi :
-Un groupe pop rock 222
-Une &#233;mission de t&#233;l&#233;vision Room 222
-Un mod&#232;le d'h&#233;licopt&#232;re Bell 222
-Le nombre de masse du noyau le plus stable du radon

Je pr&#233;ciserai m&#234;me que ce post est tr&#232;s inspir&#233; de Wikip&#233;dia. 
_[SIZE="-9"]Il faut aussi dire que je ne suis vraiment pas dou&#233;, et que ce post est en fait mon 223 &#232;me, parce que je viens de faire une connerie en postant ailleurs[/SIZE]_  

Bon, quand m&#234;me un petit screen :


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

Tu aurais aussi pu dire qu'il &#233;tait divisible par les deux premiers nombres premiers, ainsi que par leur produit, et que le quotient de cette derni&#232;re division &#233;tait premier aussi


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Ah la la, extraordinaire !!!!

Pas un, pas deux, pas trois mais *quatre nombres* en simultanné à vous présenter.

Alors,
- Le nombre de messages : 8429 (nb premier)
- le nombre de points disco : 7333 (nb premier)
- le nombre de commentaires dans mon profil : 29 (nb premier)
- la somme de ces trois nombres : 15791 (nb premier)

Pas de blabla supplémentaire, même si le nombre 29 est riche de propriétés


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

Trop classe. En plus, ton avatar est 29 fois moins laid que le mien sur l'&#233;chelle du bon gout de l'olibrius c&#233;leste.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juin 2007)

rooooh, moi aussi je veux le même nombre de points disco.  

allez, je sais pas moi... pour pas flooder, 2013, mon nombre de post, ça sera la date de la fin de mes études. j'aurai donc 28 ans. ça le fait pas du tout.


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> rooooh, moi aussi je veux le même nombre de points disco.  (



Je sais pas moi, montre nous tes f ton score va faire un bond, je peux te l'assurer 
Non, je rigole (quoi que)


Sinon, l'ami flood n'étant pas admis ici, je reviens sur le nombre 29 que je présentais plus haut pour signaler qu'entre autres propriétés, 29 est un nombre premier de Sophie Germain.

Moi, ça me touche, pas vous ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2007)

Cuila, depuis le temps que je l'attend...







Bon j'ai pas trouv&#233; grand chose, a part &#234;tre la premi&#232;re suite num&#233;rique dans les nombres a 5 chiffres.

C'est aussi le num&#233;ro d&#8217;appel d&#8217;aide &#224; la jeunesse pour les enfants et les adolescents au Grand-Duch&#233; de Luxembourg.

Ca fait peur ca 

Hormis ca, c'est un multiple de 15, ce qui est bien mais pas top, 12345 n'a pas l'air d'avoir des propri&#233;t&#233;s de fou.
J'le trouvais joli, mais en fait il est nul.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juin 2007)

On ne peut pas être "nul" et figurer dans la doc de mathematica 
http://documents.wolfram.com/v4-fr/MainBook/3.2.4.html

Sinon, j'ai 41 ans. Coucou Sophie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4305001 a dit:
			
		

> Cuila, depuis le temps que je l'attend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si, il y a un autre truc, pas transcendantal, mais amusant : c'est la première suite numérique dans les nombres a 5 chiffres, si tu lui soustrait la suite d'ordre immédiatement inférieur (1234), il te reste 11111, qui est visuellement aussi intéressant. 

Sinon, c'est un nombre qui s'avère assez musical ! (l'en faut pour tous les goûts :sick 

Un peu de poésie ?

Un petit pas
hop
dans tes bras

Deux doux bisous
humm
dans ton cou

Trois petits doigts
Oups
frôlent tes bas

Quatre jolies mains
nous emmènent au loin

Cinq minutes volées
pour nous faire rêver



Bob fleur bleue

Le group  "Five" et celui des Wampas ont aussi chacun un titre nommé 12345

C'est aussi le N° de port qu'un certain nombre de chevaux de Troie (trojans) utilise pour ouvrid des "backdoors" sur ces excellents PC sous Ouinedaube.

En cherchant bien, je suis sur que Rezba va nous trouver autre chose d'encore plus passionnant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4305001 a dit:
			
		

> Hormis ca, c'est un multiple de 15, ce qui est bien mais pas top, 12345 n'a pas l'air d'avoir des propriétés de fou.
> J'le trouvais joli, mais en fait il est nul.



On va dire que t'avais une mauvaise done de départ mais tu es un bon bluffeur et tu a eu raison de persévérer car le flop t'a donné raison ...


----------



## Darkfire (18 Juin 2007)

C'est de nouveau mon tour :

Nombre de post, 240 :

C'est le produit de mon &#226;ge actuel (14 ans) et de l'&#226;ge que j'aurai lorsque j'aurai pass&#233; mon bac (17 ans, si je ne redouble pas), plus la racine carr&#233;e du nombre de jours d'examens qu'il me reste avant les vacances. ---> 14*17 + racine(4) = 240
Bon, je dirais que c'est un poil tir&#233; par les cheveux...:rateau: 

Sinon, le nombre de points discos : 138

C'est le m&#234;me produit que tout &#224; l'heure, auquel on soustrait cette fois, le carr&#233; de l'&#226;ge auquel j'ai re&#231;u mon premier Mac (10 ans). ---> 14*17 - 10^2 = 138

Bon...je crois que je vais laisser place &#224; des gens un peu plus...scientifiques dans leur analyse des nombres.


----------



## rezba (19 Juin 2007)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir un petit souci d'incr&#233;mentation du compteur. Tu vas voir que je vais me faire niquer mon 9801... 


Sinon, je me demande si le petit DarkFire n'a pas un peu trop lu la Rubrique-&#224;-brac ? 
Ou Fred.


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2007)

9801 est égal à son inverse (1089, pour les mous du bulbe) multiplié par 9.
Si.
Ça troue, non ?


Bon d'accord.

Alors *on fait un tour de magie* ! Avec *1089* !

Toi lecteur qui me lit, choisis un nombre de trois chiffres différents dans ta tête. _Par exemple, 548.
_Renverse-le. _Mettons que t'ai pris 548, ça fait 845.
_Soustraie le plus petit au plus grand. _845-548=297_
Le nombre formé par ce résultat, renverse-le. _792_
Ajoute les deux derniers nombres. _792+297._



Le résultat est 1089.


Si.
Ça troue, non ?

Dans les réunions de familles avec la grande tante et les petits cousins, ça pose.
J'te jure.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2007)

Et si on a d&#233;j&#224; tu&#233; la tante et que les cousins veulent plus me voir &#224; cause d'histoires sexuelles ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et si on a déjà tué la tante et que les cousins veulent plus me voir à cause d'histoires sexuelles ?



quand on saura tout... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et si on a déjà tué la tante et que les cousins veulent plus me voir à cause d'histoires sexuelles ?



Tu pourras toujours épater la galerie en faisant la sortie des lycées.



Aurélie85 a dit:


> quand on saura tout... :mouais:



Quoi ? C'est déja fait ?


----------



## Darkfire (20 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quoi ? C'est déja fait ?



À mon avis, il reste beaucoup de choses à savoir à son sujet...
Et si toutes les choses qu'il nous cache sont de ce genre...il ne vaudrait mieux pas tout savoir


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2007)

Tu n'imagines m&#234;me pas &#224; quel point tu as raison.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Juin 2007)

:love: :love: :love: 

Oh si, imagination, quand tu nous tient! 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2007)

Ah Evreux, ville de mes r&#234;ves, des d&#233;sirs inavou&#233;s, des vices et des fantasmes les plus fous (juste apr&#232;s Clermont quand m&#234;me, faut pas d&#233;conner non plus). 

Cette magnifique ville est connue pour de nombreuses raisons, mais les principales sont...
... son jumelage avec Djougou, charmante petite bourgade situ&#233;e au B&#233;nin
... le timbre qu'a consacr&#233; La Poste &#224; la Ch&#226;sse de Saint-Taurin, chef-d'&#339;uvre de l'orf&#232;vrerie fran&#231;aise du XIIIe si&#232;cle connu bien au-del&#224; des fronti&#232;res. Tenez-vous bien, en 2008, elle en &#233;mettra un sur le beffroi du XVe si&#232;cle! &#199;a troue hein! 
... et enfin, last but not least, l'apog&#233;e de la c&#233;l&#232;bre cit&#233; a eu lieu &#224; partir de l'an 2001, ann&#233;e o&#249; les habitants ont eu l'insigne honneur d'avoir l'excellentissime Jean-Louis Debr&#233; comme maire!


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> l'excellentissime Jean-Louis Debr&#233; comme maire!




Ah, ouais... :afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> les habitants ont eu l'insigne honneur d'avoir l'excellentissime Jean-Louis Debré comme maire!



La charte bordel


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah Evreux, ville de mes rêves, des désirs inavoués, des vices et des fantasmes les plus fous (juste après Clermont quand même, faut pas déconner non plus).
> 
> Cette magnifique ville est connue pour de nombreuses raisons, mais les principales sont...
> ... son jumelage avec Djougou, charmante petite bourgade située au Bénin
> ...



Le jour ou la célèbre précision suisse se met à l'Eure ... 

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

Pi-toy-aaaaa-bleuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pi-toy-aaaaa-bleuuuuuuuuuuh



Papy, t'as encore oublié de coller ton dentier !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

Bon, pour une fois que je réalise que mon nombre de posts est un palindrome (ce qui n'est pas si rare)et que je m'en aperçois à temps pour poster ici (ce qui est déjà plus rare :rateau, j'en profite.

Alors, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose, quelques bricoles que je vous livre en vrac :

Arithmétiquement parlant, peu de choses. divisé par 7, on obtient 2323, qui est un nombre "répétitif", mais c'est pas grand chose.

Géographiquement, c'est le code postal d'un village de Charente : Les Pins : 400 habitants tout rond au recensement de 1999, mais c'est aussi le "Zip code" de la ville de Widnoon - Pensylvanie.

C'est aussi la référence d'une cassette audio dont le titre devrait interpeler notre ami Rezba :




Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

Oui, je savais pas ou mettre ça, mais il fallait que cela sorte un jour: oui, il est possible de détroner Supermoquette love du classement. 

J'y arriverai donc un jour aussi! Un jour, lointain le jour... :hein: 





Attention message codé que seul lui peut comprendre: ich liebe Dich.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2007)

SM est en baisse de forme ? ou JP lui a piqu&#233; ses pilules ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

Le viagra? Non, &#231;a c'est Amok


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le viagra? Non, ça c'est Amok



Oui mais G4 lui a piqué la boite.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;signation provisoire : 1994 UA3. Ast&#233;ro&#239;de num&#233;ro 13613 d&#233;couvert le 26/10/1994 par S. Ueda, H. Kaneda, soit 11 mois jour pour jour apr&#232;s la d&#233;couverte de TibomonG4 par B. Ferran. D&#233;signation provisoire : 5653.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

*2333*

Le post d'après.
Avant, j'étais réversible, commun - j'étais un palindrome, comme ils disent
là je ne suis rien.
Mais un rien particulier,
bancal.

Le post d'après.
Et toujours pas foutu d'en faire une copie d'écran.

Le post d'après,
comme le grain de sable.

Après quoi ?
Après le particulier ici si commun il y a quoi ?
Je ne sais pas.
Je cherche.

Bien obligé,
j'en suis au post d'après...


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Trouvez ce que vous voulez avec ce nombre...






Je suis allergique aux chiffres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Trouvez ce que vous voulez avec ce nombre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, tu vas courrir  deux fois le département des pruneaux :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu vas courrir  deux fois le département des pruneaux :affraid:


Une "_courante_", donc !...


----------



## fredintosh (1 Août 2007)

*"4 4 4 4"* ........ fait la poule dans poulailler.

:mouais: 

 

     

:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2007)

Amok post-érotique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Amok post-érotique




Toujours aussi vert et souple à son âge...


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2007)

111, ca me semble bien peu au vu de ma longue carrière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> 111, ca me semble bien peu au vu de ma longue carri&#232;re...



&#199;a d&#233;pend ... S'ils sont "&#224; la fois" &#8230; 

 :affraid: :affraid:
:rateau:
  

Bon, cela dit, &#231;a se divise d&#233;j&#224; par trois et neuf


----------



## Lila (6 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Amok *post*-érotique



...oui ! à son âge...tout est au passé !

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ! &#224; son &#226;ge...tout est au pass&#233; !
> 
> :rateau:



D'ici &#224; dire que la seule &#233;rection qui puisse encore le concerner serait celle d'une st&#232;le &#224; sa m&#233;moire, il n'y a qu'un pas


----------



## Lila (6 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> D'ici à dire que la seule érection qui puisse encore le concerner serait celle d'une stèle à sa mémoire, *il n'y a qu'un pas*




...avec le pied qui est déjà dans la tombe.....


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle: en l'an 2222, on sera tous morts.  

Bonnet de croix!


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

J'aime pas l'anis* !... 
Alors &#224; double dose... :rateau:






_*Pis c'est un truc de "sudistes" !.... _


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4362850 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle: en l'an 2222, on sera tous morts.
> 
> Bonnet de croix!



Tu est gaie toi des fois....:rateau: :hein: ::sick: :affraid: 

Tiens moi sur ce message c'est un palindrome de chiffres !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tu est gaie toi des fois....:rateau: :hein: ::sick: :affraid:
> 
> Tiens moi sur ce message c'est un palindrome de chiffres !!!



C'est bon, je te tiens.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2007)

Remarque, si en 2222 on est encore vivant, je ne préfère pas être là pour voir ça !


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2007)

Tout nombre formé qui viendrait à s'écrire abcd abcd est divisible par 10001.
Seuls peuvent le diviser 73 et 137, les diviseurs magiques, le 21ème et le 33ème nombres premiers. 
Il est donc le fruit du tantale, ce métal de transition, et de la constante de 137, qui décrit la possibilité qu'un électron émette ou absorbe un proton.
10001 est la transition ET la transformation.
Parce que 10001 met tout carré en boucle.
Quand dix-mille est l'infini, 10001 est le recommencement. 
La boucle bouclée.
L'unique et le carré de cent.








Bonne continuation.


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2007)

Bon recommencement alors


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Octobre 2007)

On me dit dans l'oreille que 94 est un nombre de Smith. Je trouve ça d'une banalité affligeante.
On me dit également que 94 est ce qu'on appelle un anti-indicateur.  J'essaye de comprendre ce que me dit mon correspondant anonyme, mais je n'y comprends goute. Jugez par vous-même :

"En théorie des nombres, on dit qu'un entier positif _n_ est un *anti-indicateur* si l'équation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , d'inconnue _x_, n'a pas de solution, la fonction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désignant l'indicatrice d'Euler. Tous les entiers impairs sont des anti-indicateurs, sauf 1, puisque, dans ce cas, _x_ = 1 et _x_ = 2 sont solutions de l'équation précédente."

Ça ne me parle pas, mais ça me va comme ça. Sachez donc que je suis en ce moment un anti-indicateur. Ne comptez donc pas sur moi pour crier la moindre information.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Octobre 2007)

A propos de nombres, rezba est-il multiple ?


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2007)

il est l&#233;gion


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2007)

Ah, je croyais qu'il &#233;tait 10.000


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On me dit dans l'oreille que 94 est un nombre de Smith. Je trouve ça d'une banalité affligeante.
> On me dit également que 94 est ce qu'on appelle un anti-indicateur.  J'essaye de comprendre ce que me dit mon correspondant anonyme, mais je n'y comprends goute.




Moi tout ce que je sais, c'est que c'est là où j'habite...le 94 !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi tout ce que je sais, c'est que c'est là où j'habite...le 94 !!!



Arrête ton char, Anton !


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

T'as bu quoi au p'tit dej ? Un space kawa ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Tomb&#233; dedans quand il &#233;tait petit&#8230;
Effet de la potion est permanent chez lui&#8230;

Tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## mamyblue (14 Octobre 2007)

Année de naissance de mes parents


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Octobre 2007)

J'en ai une : un professeur de philosophie fréquenté l'an passé, encarté chez les Verts et invariablement vêtu d'un polo Lacoste noir parsemé de quelques pellicules. 
Polo qu'on oubliait bien vite dès qu'il commençait à (dé)raisonner à voix haute, d'ailleurs.

Plus que *499* à réunir avant 2012.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a compris ?


----------



## answald (17 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quelqu'un a compris ?



Allez, donne lui ta signature, sois sympa. :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quelqu'un a compris ?


Oui, au moins moi.


----------



## answald (17 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, au moins moi.



Heureusement, t'es le prof de philo.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Mouhahahahaha !!!  Prof de philo 

Et moi j'ai compris aussi. Mais faudrait juste rappeler que ce sont des maires qui doivent signer&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui, OK, capito. :rateau:

Faut dire qu'avec 39&#176; de fi&#232;vre depuis 6 jours, &#231;a ramollit bien le bulbe.


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais faudrait juste rappeler que ce sont des *maires* qui doivent signer



Monsieur, on peut être émérite prof de philo et maire de sa minuscule commune de quelques centaines d'âmes. En en causant avec lui, j'avais trouvé cela rassurant.


----------



## answald (17 Octobre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Monsieur, on peut &#234;tre &#233;m&#233;rite prof de philo et maire de sa minuscule commune de quelques centaines d'&#226;mes. En en causant avec lui, j'avais trouv&#233; cela rassurant.



Oui.
Et puis il n'y a pas _que_ les maires qui peuvent signer. Les _conseillers g&#233;n&#233;raux/r&#233;gionaux_ aussi (et je sais de quoi je parle).


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mouhahahahaha !!!  Prof de philo
> 
> Et moi j'ai compris aussi. Mais faudrait juste rappeler que ce sont des maires qui doivent signer&#8230;



Pas seulement des maires 



(Dites monsieur answald, je r&#234;ve ou &#233;dith est pass&#233; par l&#224; !  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Oui, oh&#8230; &#231;a va !  Vous savez bien que j'y entrave que dalle en politique  Mais je voulais dire que j'avais compris.

Quant au nioube, l&#224;, tant mieux mon grand, tant mieux


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui, oh ça va !  Vous savez bien que j'y entrave que dalle en politique  Mais je voulais dire que j'avais compris.
> 
> Quant au nioube, là, tant mieux mon grand, tant mieux



C'est donc le post 12125.

Bug MySQL #12125 : Massive Disk I/O Degradation under 4.1.13 in OS X

Ouch. Fallait au moins ça.


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2007)

*508.*
​Véhicule de fabrication allemande affichant *5 tonnes pour 80 chevaux.*. Ancien, il est souvent réhabilité par de jeunes gens mûs par une quête de liberté motorisée.


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *508.*
> ​Véhicule de fabrication allemande affichant *5 tonnes pour 80 chevaux.*.
> Ancien, il est souvent réhabilité par de jeunes gens mûs par une quête de liberté motorisée.



Snif. Qu'il est mignon le ju. 
Il m'a grillée, je préparais un post similaire (en moins bien :rateau.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2007)

Retenez bien ce nombre, 3993.

C'est le nombre de posts de Mobyduck à ce jour.






Mais c'est surtout le titre du troisième volet de la trilogie "Guerre d'Espagne" de Guillermo del Toro.
Après L'échine du diable (El espinazo del diablo), et le Labyrinthe de Pan (El laberinto del fauno), le mexicain met en regard les années 39 et 93, pour un film qui s'annonce aussi beau que les deux autres. Sortie prévue en 2009, vous avez le temps de vous préparer.

:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2007)

Encore moi.  






4000, comme le nombre de Go que compte mettre Hitachi dans ses disque dur d'ici 2011.

4000 encore, comme l'Amstrad GX-4000 sortie 1990 et dont la durée de vie n'excédera pas un an.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2007)

4000 comme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

Dans 2477, y a 77.  

Et dans mes points disco, y a deux 7 aussi. Truc de ouf.


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2007)

28 800 comme


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2007)

2*9*.800 mackie


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2007)

je sais mais la photo de 29 800 que je voulais mettre &#233;tais une photo avec karl mark j'ai &#233;t&#233; mod&#233;r&#233; pour sujet politique pas a &#231;a place


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je sais mais la photo de 29 800 que je voulais mettre étais une photo avec karl mar*x* j'ai été modéré pour sujet politique pas a ça place


Pas grave, mets une photo de Groucho


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

Je me demande si ce gone ne serait pas un petit peu monomaniaque. 


Voir la pièce jointe 15462


Obsédé, va !


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je me demande si ce gone ne serait pas un petit peu monomaniaque.
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 1194522633
> ...



ALors c'est pas un vrai lyonnais ça c'est évident


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

Pourquoi, ils sont pas monomaniaques, les lyonnais ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4468569 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ils sont pas monomaniaques, les lyonnais ?



nan ils sont plus basiques que &#231;a : bouffer, faire la gueule, niquer a donf dans les salons priv&#233;s de clubs echangistes...

Juste une petite &#233;volution depuis deux ans : d&#233;couvrir que l'on pouvait faire du velo sans les roulettes d'appui, sur les trottoirs, tout en faisant encore plus la gueule


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Février 2008)

J'en suis à 625.

C'est à dire le carré absorbant.
Cinq puissance quatre.
Si tu prends deux nombres qui se finissent par 625, et que tu les multiplient, tu obtiendras un nombre qui se finit aussi par 625. Ça t'en bouche un coin, hein.
Y'a que 376 qui peut rivaliser avec lui, là-dessus.
Même le carré de 625 il finit par 625. Essaye pour voir.
Et le cube de 625, il finit aussi par 625. C'est un nombre plaqué carré et plaqué cube. 
Ou automorphique. Ou trimorphique, même.
Tu t'en fous ? T'as tort.

Maintenant je suis à 626, un palindrome quasi carré. Quand j'en serai à la différence de deux carrés consécutifs, faudra que je fasse une pause, si je veux pas me faire fouetter.


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Maintenant je suis à 626, un palindrome quasi carré. Quand j'en serai à la différence de deux carrés consécutifs, faudra que je fasse une pause, si je veux pas me faire fouetter.



Mon cher l'écrieur, compte tenu du fait que la différence des carrés des nombres consécutifs n et n-1 est égale à 2n-1, c'est à dire un nombre impair, vous auriez du vous arrêter depuis longtemps déjà...

J'en viens à penser que vous appréciez bien grandement le fouet pour répéter ainsi la sanction. 
Arrêtez moi si je me trompe


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Mon cher l'écrieur, compte tenu du fait que la différence des carrés des nombres consécutifs n et n-1 est égale à 2n-1, c'est à dire un nombre impair, vous auriez du vous arrêter depuis longtemps déjà...
> 
> J'en viens à penser que vous appréciez bien grandement le fouet pour répéter ainsi la sanction.
> Arrêtez moi si je me trompe




1. J'apprécie parfois le fouet, mais là n'est pas le débat.
2. C'est pas de ma faute, c'est celle du type qu'arrête pas de faire le ménage. Tu vois de qui je parle ?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> 2. C'est pas de ma faute, c'est celle du type qu'arrête pas de faire le ménage. Tu vois de qui je parle ?


Lequel ? nucléïde ou isotope ?


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Septembre 2008)

42

(c'est pour ça dans ma tongue aussi :rateau:...)


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2008)

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, un morpion, un trou duc à la récré
croyait faire peur à un autre de son espèce en lui lançant
un cinglant :

"je chausse du 42 !"

Mais qui craindrait des tongues ?


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Septembre 2008)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps, un morpion, un trou duc à la récré
> croyait faire peur à un autre de son espèce en lui lançant
> un cinglant :
> 
> ...




La tongue c'est pour dire "j'aime les l'été, le soleil, la mer et les tongues". Le 42, c'est parce que c'est 42, c'est même pas ma vraie pointure :rateau:


_J'fais du 43 _


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est qu'il a grandi, le petit.
Tu te rends compte, si tous tes membres avaient grandi d'1/42ème ?
Tu aurais des doigts de pianiste, des yeux de biche, et un sexe d'au moins 11 centimètres.


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2008)

Je découvre, avec joie, ce thread dédié aux palindromes numériques.


Je remercie son auteur, rezba, qui après être resté un moment à dix mille messages vient de passer à *10001*. Soit le produit de deux nombres premiers que sont 73 et 137. Il ne pourra venir poster son exploit numérique. Je prend donc la liberté d'insérer la capture de son compteur.






Lorsque j'ai commencé la lecture de ce thread, mon compteur affichait un total de messages impossible à caser. Alors, j'ai comme qui dirait usé de _flood_ pour arriver à *1661* messages. Ce nombre est aussi le produit de deux nombres premiers, le cinquième et le trente-sixième de la liste. Ces deux nombres premiers, 11 et 151, sont aussi des palindromes.


*11 x 151 = 1661*​

Je termine avec une autre prise de liberté, le compteur de alèm. Lui non plus ne pourra venir poster sa capture de compteur qui affiche un beau palindrome. Je l'ai repéré avant de découvrir ce thread. Je me suis d'ailleurs demandé si celui-ci l'avait volontairement arrêté à *30603*. Soit 3 x 101² = 30603. Encore un produit de nombres premiers.






Car je dois dire que je suis un fondu des palindromes numériques. Je guette ici et là ces exceptions numérales dans mon quotidien. Je repasse dans cent dix messages. 


Edit : une petite capture de mon compteur


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2008)

504


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> 504



La capture ne fait pas état du compteur.
Cela dit, je m'excuse d'une telle bévue:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je remercie son auteur, rezba, qui après être resté un moment à dix mille messages vient de passer à *10001*.



Pas tout à fait.

Le dit rezba, à la recherche d'une sorte de pureté symbolique pour son absence court après ce chiffre depuis des mois.

Mais les choses changent.
la pureté n'existe pas.

Et voilà rezba coincé dans une sorte de temps primitif, cyclique - où le Janus rouge Dieu le père/Lucifer s'ingénie sans cesse à changer les règles à telle enseigne que son compteur ne se fige pas, régresse.

rezba, éternel nostalgique d'un paradis tout juste perdu et à la veille de sa reconquête.
rezba ne disparaîtra pas.

EDIT
4110 pour moi - ce qui est quand même la somme de 4000 et 110 - et 4+1+1=6, comme quoi la vie réserve parfois bien des surprises!

EDIT2
Des fois, il me fait regretter d'avoir un peu raté ma tournée d'adieux, l'enfoiré!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> 4110 pour moi - ce qui est quand même la somme de 4000 et 110 - et 4+1+1=6, comme quoi la vie réserve parfois bien des surprises!



Curieusement, c'est aussi un produit de nombres premiers : 2x3x5x137 comprenant les trois premiers de la série, qui forment deux paires de nombres premiers jumeaux !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Curieusement ???
Sauf erreur, tout nombre est un produit de nombres premiers. Ça revient à dire "Oh ! une photo !!!" après chaque photo postée dans portfolio&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Oh!
Un post!


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Curieusement ???
> Sauf erreur, tout nombre est un produit de nombres premiers. Ça revient à dire "Oh ! une photo !!!" après chaque photo postée dans portfolio




D'abord, tu as faux. Les nombres premiers ne sont pas le produit de nombre premiers.
Ensuite, Pseptantesept fait des raccourcis. Il veut en fait parler de nombres qui ne sont le produit que de nombre premiers différents, et non pas de puissances de nombres premiers.
Faut que je m'arrête, sinon je vais virer numérologiste latent, comme disent les koalas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben non, en fait, alors.
C'était une photo!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'abord, tu as faux. Les nombres premiers ne sont pas le produit de nombre premiers.
> Ensuite, Pseptantesept fait des raccourcis. Il veut en fait parler de nombres qui ne sont le produit que de nombre premiers différents, et non pas de puissances de nombres premiers.
> Faut que je m'arrête, sinon je vais virer numérologiste latent, comme disent les koalas.


C'est quand même dingue qu'une personne à la toison aussi inexistante puisse répondre de façon aussi tirée par les cheveux&#8230; remarque, ceci explique sûrement cela (Voir fig.2)&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Curieusement ???
> Sauf erreur, tout nombre est un produit de nombres premiers. Ça revient à dire "Oh ! une photo !!!" après chaque photo postée dans portfolio&#8230;



Oui, ma phrase était mal tournée, désolé. Comme ça, c'est plus compréhensible ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieusement, c'est aussi un produit de nombres premiers (NB : distincts) &#8230; comprenant les trois premiers de la série, qui forment deux paires (NB : consécutives) de nombres premiers jumeaux !



Cela dit, pour la photo, je ne m'y risquerais pas, Paul est peut-être plus patient que Rémy, mais bon &#8230;


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'abord, tu as faux. Les nombres premiers ne sont pas le produit de nombre premiers.



Non, il a vrai, si on donne dans le capilotracté ou la quadrikératosectomlie (j'adore ce terme)

Parce que tout nombre est le produit de lui-même par un, et que est un nombre premier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Ben non&#8230; 1 n'est ni premier, ni composé&#8230;
Cela dit, tout nombre est un produit de nombre(s) premier(s) et de 1.

Mais laisse le dire, c'est quand même pas ça qui lui fera repousser les cheveux !


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ()
> EDIT
> 4110 pour moi - ce qui est quand même la somme de 4000 et 110 - et 4+1+1=6, comme quoi la vie réserve parfois bien des surprises!
> ()



Belle démonstration mathématique.
Je tiens à souligner que tu as oublié de poster ton 4114e message.
Cela faisait une belle suite de nombres premiers

4114 = 2 x 11 x 11 x 17

Ce qui donne dans la symbolique du tarot divinatoire :







 x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La *papesse* multipliée par la *force* au carré multipliée par *l'étoile*.

Je vous passe les détails d'une telle opération symbolique


----------



## kasarus (10 Septembre 2008)

ce qui est remarquable, c'est le coup des nombres premiers jumeaux.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

L'effet visuel d'un mille six cents quatre-vingt onzième post


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Novembre 2008)

et julrou 15 naît.


----------



## ccciolll (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour le titre du sujet, est-ce que "noyé par les nombres" n'aurait pas constitué un traduction plus littérale ? 


_- Hein de quoi il parle le ccciolll, encore ?
- Faites pas attention, il teste juste les modifications de vBulletin faites par benjamin.
- Les modification de quoi ?_


Allez, un débat sur les traductions de titres de film histoire de passer la nuit accroché au clavier !

_- Des titres de films ? Pourquoi des titres de film ?
- Faites pas attention, j'vous dis ! Il essaie juste de faire croire qu'il s'est inétressé au fil.
- Au film ?
- Non, au FIL ! À la discussion, quoi.
- Eh, de quoi vous parlez, les gars ?
- On parlait de rien, retourne dans ta calculette, toi.
- Eh comment tu m'causes !
- Bon, vous allez pas encore vous laisser distraire par cet intrus !
- T'as raison, lâche le chat !_

Aaaaaaah !



-------------
Expérience: 51
(vBulletin me ferait il passer pour un fan d'apéro ? Il est certain que je pratique plus l'apéro que l'opéra)
_- Mais non, c'est un fil sur les jeux de chiffres, pas les jeux de mot. Allez, sors du bar on t'as dit._


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2008)

Si le titre du fil est une référence à un film de Peter Greenaway, ce que semble confirmer le premier post, alors, sa traduction ne peut être que très incertaine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si le titre du fil est une référence à un film de Peter Greenaway, ce que semble confirmer le premier post, alors, sa traduction ne peut être que très incertaine.



Faudrait que tu demandes confirmation à l'auteur (du fil)


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si le titre du fil est une référence à un film de Peter Greenaway, ce que semble confirmer le premier post, alors, sa traduction ne peut être que très incertaine.



Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à traduire son titre par "Noyades en nombres", ce qui laisse les interprétations ouvertes.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

le titre original du film laisse aussi planer des ambiguités

car il y a des noyades en nombre ( 3)  ET des nombres ( 1 à 100) qui apparaissent dans les plans du film ou sont énoncés par les personnages


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait que tu demandes confirmation à l'auteur (du fil)



C'est fait, tu penses bien. Comme ton bon écrieur, j'ai un réseau social dense. J'ai retrouvé son fessebouc. 
Je n'ai pas eu de réponse nette.



macmarco a dit:


> Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à traduire son titre par "Noyades en nombres", ce qui laisse les interprétations ouvertes.





pascalformac a dit:


> le titre original du film laisse aussi planer des ambiguités
> 
> car il y a des noyades en nombre ( 3)  ET des nombres ( 1 à 100) qui apparaissent dans les plans du film ou sont énoncés par les personnages


Comme dans tout Greenaway, il y a une ambivalence sur les symboles maniés. L'auteur du fil semble préférer garder nombre au singulier, pour traduire cette ambivalence, et, je le cite "se référer plus au concept qu'aux propriétés numériques, et, surtout, affecter le jeu à "un nombre par post", la noyade s'avérant plausible par l'accumulation ainsi formée".
Toujours aussi imbitable, sa prose, mais vous aurez, je pense, saisi le non-sens de la chose.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)




----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2009)

T'aurais même pu ajouter ton expérience..


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2009)

/mode langue de pute ON : dès qu'on parle de 6 et de 9, y a Mado qui rapplique  :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode langue de pute ON : dès qu'on parle de 6 et de 9, y a Mado qui rapplique  :love:



/mode langue de pute ON : dès qu'y a Mado, y a du vieux mâle qui rapplique  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2009)

Tsss, je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tsss, je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> T'aurais même pu ajouter ton expérience..


Ah murde !...
Avais pas fait gaffe !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde !...
> Avais pas fait gaffe !...


C'est ça d'avoir la tête ans le guidon&#8230;*on voit pas clair.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai 1441 posts.
C'est joli, non ?

*1*44*1*

C'est un palindrome en base 6 et en base 10.
Ça pose son nombre.

Même que c'est un jour plus une minute.
Vu que y'a 1440 minutes dans un jour.

Sinon, ben rien.

Ah, si, en 1441, Filippo Lippi commence à peindre _Le couronnement de la Vierge_.
Où l'on voit que la vierge suce le type qui lui remet la couronne.







A part ça, je suis guéri.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Janvier 2009)

2137, rien à dire sur ce nombre, absolument rien :sleep:


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

23, ou là je suis encore loins de tes 1441, mais je me rapproche,

ca reste un nombre premier!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

2332 messages au compteur

Ce nombre est le produit de 53 x 11 x 2 x 2

Produit de la destinée, cela fait 53 semaines que je suis inscrit sur MacG. Soit une moyenne de 44 messages par semaine. Et 11 le jour de mon anniversaire. Quant aux deux 2, je ne vois pas quoi en dire me concernant.

screenshot à suivre


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

Je reviens avec 2442 messages au compteur.

À nouveau le résultat d'une multiplication de nombres premiers depuis un nombre palindromique :

*2 x 3 x 11 x 37 = 2442*



Je reviens si vite parce qu'en rangeant la capture d'écran du dernier palindrome, je voulus l'intituler _2332.png_ et un fenêtre m'indiqua qu'il existait déjà ?! Je le nommais donc _2332posts.png_ et m'enquérais de voir ce fameux fichier _2332.png_.
J'ai l'habitude de faire des captures de nombre hors du commun sans pour autant en garder le souvenir. Mais celui-là, je ne pouvais résister de te le montrer, ami(e) macgéen(ne), car tu y as contribué.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Palindrome parfait






Le 8

Pouvoir. Réussite matérielle. Esprit d'entreprise. Manipulateur. 
Huit est le nombre de l´équilibre cosmique, une médiation, qui se rapporte aux choses intermédiaires. C'est le nombre des directions cardinales, auquel s'ajoute celui des directions intermédiaires. On le retrouve lors des diffusions et propagandes, comme par ex., la politique et les affaires ou la publicité. Il concentre l'entité, l'innombrable. C´est la possibilité d'une sagesse infinie, aux formes innombrables, au centre de l'éducation, de l'effort spirituel et de toute recherche. Au-delà du 7ème jour vient le 8ème, qui marque la vie des justes et la condamnation des impurs. Le 8 correspond donc au renouveau. Le 8 couché est en mathématique le symbole de l'infini. La lame 8 du Tarot représente la justice. Ce nombre n'est maléfique que par son incompréhension et par une mauvaise utilisation de notre vie. 
L'homme reprend la lutte avec le 8, et c'est le succès matériel : gains, argent, pouvoir. C'est donc le nombre des articulations, des passages, de la transformation, de la résurrection et du karma. C'est un nombre christique, la plénitude spirituelle du nombre 7 devenue matérielle. C'est l'homme d'affaires, d'argent et de pouvoir. C'est l'homme du succès, le gagneur, l'arriviste, autoritaire, dominateur, éventuellement malhonnête, et quelquefois l´homme acculé à la ruine. C'est encore le pouvoir, l'argent, l'originalité, le succès foudroyant ou la chute, ainsi que les problèmes financiers.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

2662 (2 × 11³) posts sur les forums macgeneration.



Si je traduis cette phrase en animation graphique cela donne


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mai 2009)

Des 4...
Des 5...

(les deux suivants aussi...)

Et d'une pierre de coup on se retrouve avec un palindrome & une suite :style:




&




Ce qui me vient à l'esprit? Too Much...​


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2009)

En pivotant ça donne : 0098






Sinon chouette machine


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> En pivotant ça donne : 0098
> 
> Sinon chouette machine



Alors pivote


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2009)

Et c'est à ce moment que je m'aperçois que Localisation a remplacé Lieu&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Ça fait un bout de temps, chéri.
Et ça me gonfle...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

En voici un


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> En voici un



Tiens, celui là, ça fait 3 puissance 3  En binaire ! 

Dis donc, l'écrieur, toi qui semble, comme Rezba, avoir étudié la chose, ça a un nom spécial, ces puissances particulières là (2^2, 3^3, 4^4, 26^26 ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Encore un que j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Petit palindrome, à dans 11 ans


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Hop






Avec le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui va bien.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2009)

Ça file







​


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça file
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le moment de passer ta visite médicale


----------



## jacquemoud_b (2 Août 2009)

69 que dire de ce nombre!
c'est mon nombre de messages et sinon c'est aussi,...
non je vais me taire ça sera mieux!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Août 2009)

DingDing


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2009)

Nineteen Sixty Six

Year of the Horse.

Around the corner, once again.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2009)

12345... non, ce n'est pas mon âge


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nineteen Sixty Six
> 
> Year of the Horse.


Et c'est rien de dire!


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2009)

8888 notons que les chiffres 88, correspondants aux lettres HH, furent utilisés durant les années 80 comme signe de reconnaissance par les groupuscules neo nazi, (HH = Heil Hitler).

8888 = HHHH = HoHoHoHo, géant vert.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Décembre 2009)

Depuis qu'il est à Lyon, grug est complètement illuminé.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2009)

18928.
Ca veut rien dire mais je trouve que c'est beau. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> 18928.
> Ca veut rien dire mais je trouve que c'est beau. :love:



18928 = 2^4 x 7 x 13^2

Ça n'est pas éminemment remarquable, mais c'est le produit de trois nombres premiers inférieurs ou égaux à 13 seulement, c'est assez équilibré. Ça fait aussi un assez joli nombre binaire sur le plan esthétique : 100100111110000


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Décembre 2009)

Tu vois, Jipé, tu ne bines pas assez.


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2009)

2397,
en base 10,
c'est peut-être un détail pour vous
mais pour moi ça veut dire beaucoup


parce qu'en Hexa, *95D* ça cause tout de suite


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci au petit singe qui m'a fait penser à poster.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

'aime bien


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juillet 2010)

2222

est le plus petit nombre divisible par un nombre premier à 1 chiffre, par un nombre premier à 2 chiffres, et par un nombre premier à 3 chiffres. C'est un palindrome, bien sûr, un palindrome parfait.
C'est surtout la combinaison de cartes la plus merdique que l'on puisse trouver à la belote, sauf si l'on a 2 carrés dans la main.


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2011)




----------



## l'écrieur (24 Janvier 2011)

Note au type qui sait pas jouer à la belote :
Quand le joueur de belote dit qu'il a 2222, ça veut pas dire qu'il a quatre 2, vu que y'a pas de 2.
Ça veut dire qu'il a dans les mains 2 cartes de chaque couleur.
Un jeu de daube, la plupart du temps.
Ces paysans de la Seine-et-Marne, faut tout leur dire.


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

PS : mais viendez pas sur mon profil pour autant....  _(j'voudrais pas que cette année historique qui marqua la fin de la guerre de sécession disparaisse!  )_


----------



## jugnin (25 Juin 2011)

Heu, 1515 cest quand on a foutu une branlée aux Suisses à Marignan  une chouette excursion, dailleurs. :king:


----------



## unizu carn (1 Juillet 2011)

Même si je réagis un peu tard (merci joli bélier :love, il ne faut pas bouder son plaisir.

*69*

J'ai voulu vous la faire un peu intelligente, du coup j'ai cherché l'origine de l'expression numérique et coquine.
J'ai failli en perdre mon latin. D'ailleurs, en passant, 69 est le dernier nombre d'origine latine. Enfin, c'est pas exactement ça, je saurais pas l'expliquer bien, mais de ce que j'ai compris, jusqu'à 69, nous les françaises et les français, on compte avec un système latin, et à partir de 70, on compte avec un système vigésimal. Ça n'a rien n'a voir avec un truc sexuel, vigésimal, ça veut dire qu'on compte en base 20, et qu'on aurait pris ça aux vikings, dans des temps immémoriaux de commerce maritime effréné.

Mais donc, 69, soixante-neuf, l'absolue attention, le partage des savoir-faire linguaux, on connait la position depuis longtemps, il y en a des illustrations sur des poteries d'avant Jules César. 
Mais l'expression ? 
Elle est française, mesdames messieurs ! :love:
On la trouve pour la première fois dans un petit livre de 1791 qui a pour doux nom : _Catéchisme libertin à lusage des filles de joie et des jeunes demoiselles qui se destinent à embrasser cette profession. _On peut le lire là. Lequel manuel est attribué faussement à une femme, Anne-Josèphe Théroigne de Méricourt_.
_Que vous connaissez tous. On l'appelle la belle liégeoise, l'amazone écarlate. C'est la belle aux seins nus de la Liberté guidant le Peuple, la première incarnation de Marianne.Faussement, parce que vraisemblablement, les auteurs anonymes du _Catéchisme libertin_ ont juste profité de la notoriété de la belle.
La belle révolutionnaire, elle, a fini aussi folle qu'Unica, enfermée à la pitié Salpetrière.
N'empêche que c'est une des premières féministes, et que Baudelaire lui a écrit un hommage posthume, Sisina :


_Imaginez Diane en galant équipage, 
Parcourant les forêts ou battant les halliers, 
Cheveux et gorge au vent, s'enivrant de tapage, 
Superbe et défiant les meilleurs cavaliers ! 

Avez-vous vu Théroigne, amante du carnage, _ _
Excitant à l'assaut un peuple sans souliers, 
La joue et il en feu, jouant son personnage, 
Et montant, sabre au poing, les royaux escaliers ? 

Telle la Sisina ! Mais la douce guerrière _ _
À l'âme charitable autant que meurtrière ; 
Son courage, affolé de poudre et de tambours, 

Devant les suppliants sait mettre bas les armes, _ _
Et son cur, ravagé par la flamme, a toujours, 
Pour qui s'en montre digne, un réservoir de larmes.                     _


C'est beau, Charles. :love:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Janvier 2012)

C'ui là, j'l'aime bien bien hé hé 
Bon, j'arrive pas encore à l'orteil de l'ouvreur de ces lieux, mais bon 
On se fait plaisir comme on peut


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> C'ui là, j'l'aime bien bien hé hé
> Bon, j'arrive pas encore à l'orteil de l'ouvreur de ces lieux, mais bon
> On se fait plaisir comme on peut



Tout ce flood aujourd'hui juste pour ça?!! Pffff!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Elle répondra pas hein?!! Elle veut le garder son chiffre!!!


----------



## rezba (5 Octobre 2012)

Tout nombre formé qui viendrait à s'écrire abcd abcd est divisible par 10001.
Seuls peuvent le diviser 73 et 137, les diviseurs magiques, le 21ème et le 33ème nombres premiers. 
Il est donc le fruit du tantale, ce métal de transition, et de la constante de 137, qui décrit la possibilité qu'un électron émette ou absorbe un proton.
10001 est la transition ET la transformation.
Parce que 10001 met tout carré en boucle.
Quand dix-mille est l'infini, 10001 est le recommencement. 
La boucle bouclée.
L'unique et le carré de cent.







Emmanchez-vous gaiement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2012)

rezba a dit:


> Tout nombre formé qui viendrait à s'écrire abcd abcd est divisible par 10001.
> Seuls peuvent le diviser 73 et 137, les diviseurs magiques, le 21ème et le 33ème nombres premiers.
> Il est donc le fruit du tantale, ce métal de transition, et de la constante de 137, qui décrit la possibilité qu'un électron émette ou absorbe un proton.
> 10001 est la transition ET la transformation.
> ...



Mince, rezba est de retour !  C'est l'Écrieur, qui va en être bien surpris ! :rateau:

 :love: mais  quand même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2012)

Quelqu'un a vu Freddy ?


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2012)

rezba a dit:


> Tout nombre formé qui viendrait à s'écrire abcd abcd est divisible par 10001.
> Seuls peuvent le diviser 73 et 137, les diviseurs magiques, le 21ème et le 33ème nombres premiers.



Sans vouloir être désagréable, il me semble que ta proposition (tout au moins la formulation de cette proposition) est fausse.

Prenons le simple exemple du nombre 12341234 qui répond à la forme abcd abcd.
Il est certes multiple de 10001.

Mais on ne peut pas (comme ta seconde phrase l'indique) affirmer que ses seuls diviseurs sont 73 et 137.

C'est le cas de 10001 mais pas du nombre de mon exemple (qui est pair donc divisible par 2).

Ce n'est pas ce que tu souhaitais dire, mais tu l'as écrit  Car "le" de "Seules peuvent le" fait référence au sujet de ta phrase précédente.

"sur le métier 100 fois remettez votre ouvrage" ou un truc dans le genre.
"les pigeons chient même sur les plus belles statues" c'est de moi et pour le coup ça ne mérite pas de correction


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Prenons le simple exemple du nombre 12341234 qui répond à la forme abcd abcd.
> Il est certes multiple de 10001.
> 
> Mais on ne peut pas (comme ta seconde phrase l'indique) affirmer que ses seuls diviseurs sont 73 et 137.



Oh, il y en a d'autres, à partir du moment ou a+b+c+d=un multiple de 3, ça se divise par 3 (exemple 86318631 qui se divise par 3 et même par 9), mais bon, après une si longue absence, normal qu'il soit un peu rouillé, not'rezba, je me demande comment tu serais, toi, après toutes ces années passées en chambre de cryogénisation !


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je me demande comment tu serais, toi, après toutes ces années passées en chambre de cryogénisation !



discret.

ciao


----------



## camisol (8 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que tu souhaitais dire, mais tu l'as écrit  Car "le" de "Seules peuvent le" fait référence au sujet de ta phrase précédente.




Sans vouloir l'excuser ni écrire à sa place, je crois que le sujet de la phrase de rezba est "10001".
Enfin, si j'en crois ce post-là, vieux d'exactement 5 ans, que ce fainéant s'est contenté de reprendre à peu près intégralement.

En plus tu fais une faute en citant, tu fatigues, vieux. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

J'en profite parce qu'elle est de circonstance :






919 est un nombre narcissique à double cycle.
Ça ne s'invente pas.

Un nombre narcissique, c'est un nombre qui revient sur lui-même lorsque tu additionnes les puissances _n_ des _n_ chiffres qui le compose.
Par exemple, tu as un nombre à 3 chiffres. Tu prends les 3 chiffres, tu les élèves à la puissance 3, tu ajoutes les trois nombres obtenus, et tu obtiens le chiffre de départ.
153, c'est un chiffre narcissique.
Il est composé de 3 chiffres, tu vas donc élever chacun de ces chiffres à la puissance 3, puis additionner les trois cubes obtenus.

1 puissance 3 = 1
5 puissance 3 = 125
3 puissance 3 = 27
1 + 125 + 27 = 153 !

T'as compris ?

Bon ben 919, c'est un narcissique en couple.
Ses chiffres, élevés à la puissance 3 et additionnés, font 1459.
Et 1459, si tu additionnes les chiffres qui le composent à la puissance 3, tu vas retomber sur 919.

Ça s'appelle un narcissique en cycle à 2 entités, ou encore un couple de nombres narcissiques. Et c'est rare.
Avoue que ça ne pouvait pas mieux tomber dans la conversation, hein !?
:rateau:




Sinon, pour parler cul, 919, dans l'argot nouillorquais de base, c'est une gonzesse ou mec qu'elle est bonne ou qu'il est bon, et que tu te la ou le taperais bien. Je vois pas pourquoi ça me vient à l'esprit, là, comme ça.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2012)

C'est beau comme du rezba.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2012)

Kate


----------



## camisol (23 Septembre 2013)

Oh putain...

J'en ai plus que pour 
une tétrachiée !


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2013)

Un excellent exemple d'un fil "Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !" 
Sans compter comme ont dit parfois au cinéma ou à la télé "et avec la partcipation exceptionnelle de Camisol" 
Prenez-en de la graine !

PS. Pour faire digression : la différence entre les nombres et les forumeurs de MacG, c'est qu'il y a des nombres parfaits, pas des forumeurs (et heureusement !)


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2013)

LucG
Messages: 11666

11 : une monochiée
666 : le plus grand nombre écrit en 6 chiffres romains différents DCLXVI (diabolique)


----------



## Penetrator (24 Septembre 2013)

bonjour les amis , j'ai un peu lu ce fil ; est ce que quand on s'intéresse à ce genre de chose , on voit plus facilement et frequemment apparaitre ce nombre et autres symboles


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator
Messages: 166

166 est aussi éphémère que 11666.


----------



## Penetrator (24 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Penetrator
> Messages: 166
> 
> 166 est aussi éphémère que 11666.


je parle dans la vie de tous les jours


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> ... la différence entre les nombres et les forumeurs de MacG, c'est qu'il y a des nombres parfaits, pas des forumeurs (et heureusement !)



Heureusement !

Donc, points sur les i : les nombres de messages changent... sauf si ...

(voir les messages précédents de camisol)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Septembre 2013)

Vous me direz que 28 c'est un nombre de nioube, un nombre quelconque, il est ni sexy, ni vraiment chrétien et ce n'est pas un nombre _parfait_, il n'est pas _aimable_ non plus, mais c'est un nombre de *Keith* :

Une forme de suite de Fibonacci dans laquelle le nombre apparaît :

2, 8, 10 (2+8), 18 (8+10), 28 (10 + 18)


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

28 = prout


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Octobre 2013)

Mais Keith ki dit ?



Allez, encore un post inutile et tu auras un nombre de Keith à 3 chiffres :

197


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2013)

Aujourd'hui, nous sommes le 7-10-13.

En novembre il y aura le ... 9-11-13

et en décembre ... le 11-12-13.

Et après ?

Et avant ?

Pour les enfants, les "apprenants", pratiquer des additions faciles
en manipulant des dates et en mangeant des dattes.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (24 Octobre 2013)

Célèbre route US, mais c'est avant tout un palindrome à deux chiffres et, aussi, un nombre sphénique (2 x 3 x 11).

Comme le disait rezba, il y a de très beaux nombres pour les nioubes !


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2013)

Mis à part quelques jeunes blancs becs, nous avons vécu les années  1991  et  2002.
Pour retrouver de tels palindromes attendons   2112    2222...

Demain nous serons le 11/12/13.

Avant cette date nous avons connu le 1/1/1    1/2/3    2/3/4...

Et rendez-vous au quatrème millénaire. Par exemple le premier février 3003 ou le 2 mars 3006...

En passant n'oublions pas le 3/5/15 ni le 4/4/16...

Vous pouvez me signer un chèque de 111213 EUR daté du 11/12/13. Merci.


----------



## camisol (10 Décembre 2013)

969

Faut que tu comprennes, lecteur, et toi aussi, lectrice, que 969 est un nombre tétraédrique. Ou, si tu préfères, un nombre pyramide à base triangulaire.
Ou, si tu préfères encore, un nombre formé par la somme des nombres triangulaires.
Un nombre triangulaire, c'est un nombre qui est la somme d'autres nombres qui se suivent.
Par exemple, 3, c'est la somme de 1+2. 6, c'est la somme de 1+2+3. 10, c'est la somme de 1+2+3+4. Ça sert à construire des triangles, donc. Comme ça :

      :rateau:
   :rateau:  :rateau:
:rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Quand un nombre est la somme d'autres nombres triangulaires, on dit que c'est un nombre tétraédrique. Et là, ça sert à construire des pyramides.

969, c'est une grosse pyramide, c'est la somme des 13 premiers nombres triangulaires.
1. 3. 6. 10. 15. 21. 28. 36. 45. 55. 66. 78. 91

Tu t'en fous ?

969 ans, c'est l'âge de Mathusalem, le plus vieux type mentionné dans la bible. 

Et ouais. À ce qu'il parait.
Mathusalem, c'est le grand-père de Noé. Le fils d'Hénoch le patriarche, l'arrière-arrière-arrière petit-fils d'Enosh, le fils de Seth. Bref, Adam est son sixaïeul. Bref, du grand portnawak. Et en plus,pour couronner le tout, figure toi que Mathusalem, en hébreu, ça veut dire "celui qui a congédié la mort", et que donc c'est le nom qu'on a du lui donner après, parce qu'à la naissance, on pouvait pas parier à coup sûr que gugusse taperai dans le livre des records de la genèse.
Mais bon, il est devenu célèbre. Alors que les autres patriarches, Lamesh, Kenan, Mahalalel, tout ça, plus personne s'en souvient.
Du coup, dès qu'on tombe sur un truc vraiment super vieux, on l'appelle Mathusalem.

Sache par exemple que l'arbre mathusalem est ainsi nommé par qu'il est le plus vieil arbre non-cloné découvert à la surface de la terre. C'est à dire là où l'on a cherché. C'est un pin Bristlecone, _pins longaeva_, situé quelque part dans les White Mountains en Californie. Il aurait 4845 ans.

Et pour ceux qui se foutent de la sève californienne, et qui préfèrent téter le biberon que la bible, un mathusalem, c'est une jolie grosse bouteille qui contient 8 bouteilles de 75cl. Ce qui fait 6 litres. Largement de quoi se mettre à l'aise entre potes.


Sinon, dans les positions du kama-sutra, 969 c'est quand y'en a deux qui se gougnottent tête-bêche pendant que le troisième roupille.


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Lamesh,



Dans la célébrité, Lamesh s'est fait coiffer au poteau par Mathusalem, quoi - pas grave, c't'ait un vendu, Lamesh.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Dans la célébrité, Lamesh s'est fait coiffer au poteau par Mathusalem, quoi - pas grave, c't'ait un vendu, Lamesh.



Tu rigoles, c'était un rebelle, Lamesh.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2013)

Arrêtez, j'ai Mahalalel à la tête.


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2013)

Et Lamesh avait la manie de raconter sa vie dès qu'il avait un coup dans l'nez, ce qui était le cas en soirée ou le gus biberonnait au pinard label rouge, au Label 5 ou au champagne couleur or.

Ce que voyant, Jesus dit à Marie : 

"Lamesh en te-fê s'épanche et, sûr, le berce aux deux labels ou boie d'or, m'man."

Ce qui tendrait à prouver que Charles Perrault aurait trouvé une partie de son inspiration dans la Bible, mais on n'en est pas certain.


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2013)

Aujourd'hui :

11/12/13 14h15


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Octobre 2014)

*140*

Nombre à moyenne harmonique entière (dont les diviseurs positifs ont pour moyenne harmonique un nombre entier).
140 a pour diviseur : 1, 2, 45, 7, 10, 14, 20, 28, 35, 70 et 140. 

Moyenne harmonique des diviseurs :
12 divisé par {1 + 1/2 + 1/4 + 1/5 + 1/7 + 1/10 + 1/14 + 1/20 + 1/28 + 1/35 + 1/70 + 1/140} est égale à 5.

Ou :
140 a 12 diviseurs (1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 10, 14, 20, 28, 35, 70 et 140).
La somme de ses diviseurs est égale à 336 :
140 x 12 / 336 = 5.

C'est aussi un nombre abondant ou excessif (dont la somme des diviseurs propres est supérieure au nombre lui-même) :
{1 + 2 + 4 + 5 + 7 + 10 + 14 + 20 + 28 + 35 + 70 + 140} = 336

C'est aussi un nombre Harshad (qui est divisible par la somme des chiffres qui le composent) :
{1 + 4 + 0} = 5 et 140 est divisible par 5.


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2014)

En plus alle arrive à faire tout ça sans qu'alle rent'e et sans qu'alle sorte !


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> C'est aussi un nombre abondant ou excessif (dont la somme des diviseurs propres est supérieure au nombre lui-même) :
> {1 + 2 + 4 + 5 + 7 + 10 + 14 + 20 + 28 + 35 + 70 + 140} = 336



T'es sur de ta démonstration, la ? Parce que tout entier réel R étant divisible 'a minima' par lui-même et par 1, cette abondance n'a rien d'extraordinaire : la somme des diviseurs sera dans tous les cas de R au moins égale à R + 1


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce que tout entier réel R étant divisible 'a minima' par lui-même et par 1, cette abondance n'a rien d'extraordinaire : la somme des diviseurs sera dans tous les cas de R au moins égale à R + 1


Oops, diviseur propre donc autre que lui-même.
Confusion avec la moyenne harmonique qui prend en compte tous les diviseurs positifs...


----------

